# Tier Sets gegen Marken in Cataclysm



## Millencolin (27. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen Buffed community!

Ich möchte euch fragen, ob die Umstellung des Markensystems in euren Augen einen Sinn ergeben hat, oder nicht.
Bekanntlicherweise kann man seit WotLK seine Raidmarken gegen ein- oder mehrere Tier-Teile eintauschen.

Soll das nun für Cataclysm beibehalten werden ? Oder soll Blizzard das Token-System wieder einführen?


----------



## nrg (27. Mai 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sollen sie es so halten wie es derzeit ist, ein Grundset für Marken oder mit Cata gegen Punkte. Das Set lässt sich dann gegen Tokens aufwerten. Damit hat jeder eine Chance an ein Set zu kommen, vor allem Leute die nicht ab dem Start dabei sind sondern später einsteigen. Die sind nämlich böse gekniffen wenn sie mit T13 Content nicht mehr in Inis und Raids kommen um sich von vorne auszustatten.


----------



## Thunderwolf (27. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es sollten Leute die Raiden an dieses Set´s kommen können.Sein wir mal ehrlich es ist schon zu einfach an sehr gute rüssi zu kommen.Daher stimme ich T Set´s nur für Leute die Raiden


----------



## BALKANBiEST (27. Mai 2010)

Thunderwolf schrieb:


> Ich finde es sollten Leute die Raiden an dieses Set´s kommen können.Sein wir mal ehrlich es ist schon zu einfach an sehr gute rüssi zu kommen.Daher stimme ich T Set´s nur für Leute die Raiden



Ja, Sets für Marken/Punkte/...

Denn dank GS & Co. werden sonst Leute gar nicht zu Raids mitgenommen, in denen sie das Equipment bekommen könnten, dass sie brauchen um am Raid teilnehmen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millencolin (27. Mai 2010)

BALKANBiEST schrieb:


> Ja, Sets für Marken/Punkte/...
> 
> Denn dank GS & Co. werden sonst Leute gar nicht zu Raids mitgenommen, in denen sie das Equipment bekommen könnten, dass sie brauchen um am Raid teilnehmen zu dürfen
> 
> ...



das hast du wohl falsch verstanden .... meienr meinung nach kommt der gs check daher das man alles so bekommt.


----------



## Xiuhcoatl (27. Mai 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung, Equip ist schlussendlich nur Mittel zum Zweck. Ausserdem werden aktuelle Teile spätestens beim nächsten Content Patch obsolet.

Deswegen bin ich der Meinung, dass ein T-Set für Marken ok ist.


----------



## Bobby Ross (27. Mai 2010)

Ich finde die Option, dass man sich das vorletzte (!) T-Set für Marken bekommen kann, sehr gut. Somit kommen die Leute, die nicht in der Lage sind, den aktuellen Content zu raiden, sei es, wenn sie keine Zeit haben, oder keine Gilde, die gut genug ist.

Das aktuelle T-Set sollte nur im dementsprechenden Dungeon zu erhalten sein, wie damas bei Patch 3.1 - Die Spieler die Ulduar nicht so weit schafften, um die T8-Bosse zu legen, konnten sich ( 2 Teile) des T7-Sets für Hero-Marken kaufen.

Als dann Patch 3.2 kam, konnte man sich wiederum 2 Teile des letzten aktuellen T-Sets kaufen. Mit Patch 3.3 war dies genauso, nur, dass man sich das komplette Set für Hero-Marken kaufen konnte.

Ich wäre also dafür, dass man das letzte aktuelle T-Set ( teilweise oder vollständig) für die aktuellen Hero-Marken bekommt ( was sich mit Cataclysm aber erledigen wird, da es Punkte für jeden gelegten Boss geben wird, aber schauen wir uns das an, wenn es so weit ist) und das aktuellste T-Set nur für die aktuellsten Marken.

D.h., dass man, wenn man zwar wenig Zeit, oder keine Gilde hat, sich auch, wenn auch später, mit einer nicht mehr aktuellen Ausrüstung versehen kann. Die Hardcore-Spieler werden damit beruhigt, dass "ihr" T-Set auch nur für sie zugänglich ist, solange es dem höchstmöglichen Set entspricht.
So bekommt der "Casual" sein Equipp, wenn auch später, dafür aber für vergleichsweise weniger, als der "Pro" der das neue Equipp zwar schon jetzt, dafür aber unter großen Anstrengungen bekommt. Die Folge: die "Pro's" ( und auch die, die sich dafür halten) meckern rum, weil die ach so bösen "Casuals" das gleiche Equippment bekommen, was sie vor 3 Monaten hatten, obwohl sie , aus dem neuen Tier-Content ein neues Set bekommen können.


----------



## Saladarxyz (27. Mai 2010)

Token!!!
man soll wieder sagen können: man der hat das t-set voll der scheint was drauf zu haben
und nicht aha t-set voll der muss viel freizeit und langeweile haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht jeder dödel sollte an sowas ran kommen


----------



## nrg (27. Mai 2010)

Millencolin schrieb:


> das hast du wohl falsch verstanden .... meienr meinung nach kommt der gs check daher das man alles so bekommt.



Und was sagt Gearscore aus? Die Summe aller Itemlevel, über die Spielerqualität aber dermaßen von überhaupt nichts. Wir hatten welche mit T9 25er Hero Version die waren zu doof gerade aus zu laufen. Wenn man denen nicht sagte was sie wo zu machen hatten wussten die nicht mal wo in der Daily Hero der Endboss steht. Die wurden einfach durchgezogen.


----------



## Kostex (27. Mai 2010)

ich wäre auch dass man das t set für marken bekommen kann. bin in ner gilde und raide erfolgreich. jedoch für diejenigen die random raids leiten wollen is es auch besser wenn se leute mit gutem equip finden die sie mitnehmen können. zudem sollten die pros nicht immer rumflennen dass jeder leicht an guten equip kommen kann, ja das equip is gut aber net das beste wie zb icc hero /t10,5 da kommt auch net jeder xbeliebige ran da muss man auch bissl zocken können. glaub net dass jeder behauptet dass es so einfach ist und für jeden x beliebigen erreichbar ist mit full t10,5 oder sachen aus icc hero rumzulaufen. also so leicht ist es nicht an imba equip zu kommen. aber zumindest bekommt man so gutes equip um den kontent im normal mode zu sehen und auch mitgenommmen zu werden in rnd raids und des find ich gut.


----------



## Pixelschubser (27. Mai 2010)

Das jetzige System finde ich sehr gut. In den Heros kann man gut Triumph-Marken farmen. So kommt man einigermaßen schnell an ganz gutes Equip. Wenn man dann noch die neuen Heros abklappert ist man nach zwei, drei Wochen intensives Spielen bereit für PDK. Und jeder, der schonmal einen Twink hochgezogen hat, ist darüber auch ganz froh.

Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, kommt man nicht an T10 ohne Icc zu raiden. Maximal 19 Frost-Marken kann man in der Woche abstauben und dass auch nur, wenn man wirklich täglich seine rnd hc macht und die weekly.

95 Marken für ne Brust oder den Kopf... das ist verdammt viel Arbeit.

In icc gibt es dann Frostmarken ohne ende und für die Leute die intensiv icc raiden springt dann ein kleines Update für Ihre T10 teile raus. 

Ich finde das einfach nur großartig! Danke Blizz!


----------



## Millencolin (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hab letzte Woche ne Priesterin gesehen - 4/5 T 10 an - kannte aber nur Lord Marrowgar und sonst nichts. Das hat nix mit "Content sehen" zu tun. Man wird mit den Marken durch Dailys und Weekly einfach zu bombardiert.

Es soll doch keinem Spieler möglich sein an Setitems aus einer Raidinstanz zu kommen ohne sie je betreten zu haben.


----------



## Pixelschubser (27. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> Token!!!
> man soll wieder sagen können: man der hat das t-set voll der scheint was drauf zu haben
> und nicht aha t-set voll der muss viel freizeit und langeweile haben
> 
> ...



Zu 70er Zeiten habe ich gutes halbes Jahr intensiv Hyjal und BT geraidet und hatte zwei T6-Teile. Ganz ehrlich, das wäre mir jetzt viel zu aufwändig. Ich farm mir mein T10-Teile zusammen und wenn ich mal glück beim loot habe, kann ich es updaten.


----------



## Tereos (27. Mai 2010)

also meiner meinung nach sollte es das aktuelle set nur gegen Token zu erhalten sein aber die alten sets gegen Marken. so würde jeder an die voraussetzungen kommen können für den aktuellen content und jeder hätte die chance mitgenommen zu werden. 
das aktuelle set sollte allerdings nur durch token im aktuellen raid (oder raids) zu bekommen sein, damit man sich auch was erarbeiten kann.


----------



## Ereignishorizont (27. Mai 2010)

Zitat aus dem Interview mit Ghostcrawler in der aktuellen Buffed:


> (...) Uns gefällt das solche Items fast allen Spielern zur Verfügung stehen. Ganz klar: Epics sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.
> In Cataclysm hätten wir deshalb gern Waffen und Rüstungen, an die durchschnittliche Spieler nicht so leicht herankommen. (...)



Hört sich für mich so an als sollte beide (Meinungs-)Parteien befriedigt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rogue_Condemnéd (27. Mai 2010)

Tereos schrieb:


> also meiner meinung nach sollte es das aktuelle set nur gegen Token zu erhalten sein aber die alten sets gegen Marken. so würde jeder an die voraussetzungen kommen können für den aktuellen content und jeder hätte die chance mitgenommen zu werden.
> das aktuelle set sollte allerdings nur durch token im aktuellen raid (oder raids) zu bekommen sein, damit man sich auch was erarbeiten kann.



Finde ich gut!


----------



## Ultimo01 (27. Mai 2010)

Nurmal so am Rande...
Es gibt keine Marken mehr mit Cata
Es gibt PVE Punkte...
Ähm Quelle war Blizzard, könnt ihr auf buffed nachlesen...


----------



## Kretain (27. Mai 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> Damit hat jeder eine Chance an ein Set zu kommen, vor allem Leute die nicht ab dem Start dabei sind sondern später einsteigen. Die sind nämlich böse gekniffen wenn sie mit T13 Content nicht mehr in Inis und Raids kommen um sich von vorne auszustatten.



Komisch nur das es da in BC auch keine Probleme gab. Ich selber habe in Bc erst mit den Raids angefangen als Bt schon offen war und hatte keine Probleme mich durch die einzelnen T Set bereiche zu arbeiten. Das es jetzt in Wotlk wo Icc raus ist keine Naxxraids mehr gibt, liegt nur 
daran das alle das gute Gear in den Arsch gepudert bekommen bis sie stop sagen. 



> Das jetzige System finde ich sehr gut. In den Heros kann man gut Triumph-Marken farmen. So kommt man einigermaßen schnell an ganz gutes Equip.



Und gnau das ist vermehrt bei mir Auf dem Server das Problem. Da renen leute mit komplett t10 rum, haben aber keinen Plan von Grundlegenden Mechanicken geschweige denn von Klassenverständniss
und Movement.

Wenns nach mir ginge sollte es Lila Pixel so wie in Vanilla nur in Raids geben und nirgendwo anders.


----------



## Ereignishorizont (27. Mai 2010)

Wie oben erwähnt soll es mit Cataclysm wieder vermehrt Items geben die nur in Raids 'erarbeitet' werden können.

Ich muss sagen das ich selbst eher sporadisch spiele und auch noch nicht viele T9 Teile mein Eigen nennen kann.
Im Grunde ist mir das egal, das Problem ist meiner Meinung viel eher das man schlecht vernünmftige Gruppen auf dem eigenen Niveau findet.
Ich würde durchaus auch gerne erst mal auf Naxramas Raids gehen aber wenn da überhaupt einer reinwill dann mit völlig überzogenen 'Gear - Vorstellungen'.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher (!) meine aber gelesen zu haben dass es in Cataclysm auch vereinfacht werden soll Gruppen auf gleichem Ausrüstungs Level und sogar Spielgewohnheit zu finden.
Damit dürfte Gearscore entschärft werden und somit können epische Rüstungsteile auch wieder 'Raid-Sache' werden.

SO, würde ich geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saladarxyz (27. Mai 2010)

Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Zu 70er Zeiten habe ich gutes halbes Jahr intensiv Hyjal und BT geraidet und hatte zwei T6-Teile. Ganz ehrlich, das wäre mir jetzt viel zu aufwändig. Ich farm mir mein T10-Teile zusammen und wenn ich mal glück beim loot habe, kann ich es updaten.




früher haben t-sets noch was bedeutet jetzt hat das jeder


----------



## Mäuserich (27. Mai 2010)

Da ich mich ungern auf Dropglück verlasse freue ich mich über die Option mir für Marken/Punkte die ich mir zum grössten Teil eben im Raid verdiene (bis ein nicht raidender Casual full-T-aktuell hat vergehen ja zich Monate) mein Equip kaufen zu können.

Das Equip is eh nur Mittel zum Zweck, zum Posen gibt es Mounts und Titel...


----------



## Ereignishorizont (27. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> früher haben t-sets noch was bedeutet jetzt hat das jeder


Früher war immer alles besser ... so ist das Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bimlin (27. Mai 2010)

also ich bin da geteilter meinung. 
eq wie z.b. t9 (232) ist doch gut wenn man was starten möchte wie z.b. raiden.
es gibt ja noch die möglichkeiten sich t9,9 zuholen oder halt zurzeit t10+ wenn man raidet.
daher ja zu den marken eq


----------



## Traklar (27. Mai 2010)

Ich fand es ehrlich gesagt besser, wie es in Naxx und Ulduar gemacht wurde. 2 T-Teile für Marken, Rest in Instanzen. Gute Einteilung, so hat jeder was. Was ich aber ändern würde wären die Bosse, die ein T-Set droppen. Und Grundsätzlich mochte ich eh das System in BC. Man bekam im Laufe der Zeit sehr viele Marken (Heros/Raids) und konnte die dann mit jedem Content-Patch gegen neue Items (in etwa ebenbürdig) eintauschen, natürlich immer mit steigenden Preis.


----------



## Bodvarr (27. Mai 2010)

Ich finde nur die Raider sollten die möglichkeit haben, ein Tier set zu bekommen.
Momentan läuft jeder zweite schon mit dem neusten Tier-Set rum. Ich finde das sehr schade.
Nicht dass ich es den Spielern nicht gönne, sondern weil die Tier-Set auf diese Weise an Wert bzw. an Ansehen verlieren.
Im 70er content war ein Full T6 Spieler noch was besonderes...


----------



## Littletall (27. Mai 2010)

Ich finde, die T-Sets sollten den Raidern vorbehalten bleiben. In BC hat mir das gut gefallen, da konnte man für eine stattliche Anzahl
 Marken Rüstungsteile bekommen, die vergleichbar oder sogar besser waren als das T-Set (halt ohne Setbonus). Würde ich für Cata für lobenswert halten.

Außerdem macht das System das Twink-Raiden kaputt. Anstatt einen Twink-Run anzusetzen (sowas kann einen Heidenspaß) machen nur 2 Tage heros farmen, fertig. Langweilig.


----------



## Yakashi (27. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> Token!!!
> man soll wieder sagen können: man der hat das t-set voll der scheint was drauf zu haben
> und nicht aha t-set voll der muss viel freizeit und langeweile haben
> 
> ...



Ich würde es ganz klar anders rum sehen. 
Man muss viel Raiden um ja alle voll zu bekommen, also genauso wenig ein Leben. 


@Topic: Ich finde es gut so wie es jetzt ist. Kann gerne so bleiben, man sollte nur die Marken/Punkte erhöhen so das Leute sich 2 mal überlegen ob ich mir nun für die Marken/Punkte 2 sachen holen kann oder nur ein T Item. 
Aber mir fehlt die Antwort "Soll Droppen wie eins in Classic" denn das währe cool ;D


----------



## Gaueko (27. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre dafür, dass Tokens droppen und man diese gegen die Tier-Teile tauschen kann.
Das gibt dem Raiden wieder mehr Sinn und beendet diese Furchtbare Markenfarmerei.

Wird aber Aufgrund der Entwicklung von WoW eher nicht passieren denke ich.


----------



## Slinia (27. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> früher haben t-sets noch was bedeutet jetzt hat das jeder



Ein T-Set hat noch nie etwas bedeutet und wird es auch nie. Es hat auch nie etwas über den Spieler ausgesagt. Die einzige Information, die man einem T-Set entnehmen konnte, war, welche Raidinstanz der Träger besucht(e). Mittlerweilen ist auch diese Information obsolet, da es die Erfolge und die Statistiken gibt.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (27. Mai 2010)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, dass Tokens droppen und man diese gegen die Tier-Teile tauschen kann.
> Das gibt dem Raiden wieder mehr Sinn und beendet diese Furchtbare Markenfarmerei.
> 
> Wird aber Aufgrund der Entwicklung von WoW eher nicht passieren denke ich.



Ok welchen Sinn soll denn das raiden haben, abgesehen von Spaß? Also ich habe den Eindruck dass manche WOW echt schon als Beruf/Berufung sehen! Leute dies ist ein Spiel, es wird ein Spiel bleiben, also ist der einzige Sinn Spaß am gesamten Spiel zu haben! Es würde also auch nicht mehr Sinn, wenn die Teile in den Instanzen droppen würden, nein im Gegenteil, es würde wieder vielen Content einem Großteil der Spieler vorenthalten und das ist natürlich auch das was ihr wollt. 

nur noch mal so zu Eurer Info, wenn Ihr mit ganz vielen Leuten zusammenspielen wollt, die alle ganz tollen Skill und Movement draufhaben zu ihren T sets, hilft es, wenn man sich die Freundesliste anfüllt, bzw. mit der Gilde weggeht. Wenn man sich allerdings wie ein oberpro in jedem Raid verhält und die Leutchens dort beschimpft, ist es schon klar, dass der Spaß ganz schnell verloren geht, allerdings tut er das auch ohne Epics....


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (27. Mai 2010)

ich bin stark dafür das die raidende gemeinschaft nur an T sets kommen soll. so wie es einmal war. man muss schliesslich daran arbeiten um besseres equip zu bekommen udn net eionfach so mal paar inis oder so machen um an t sets zu gelangen


----------



## Kinderhasser (27. Mai 2010)

ich bin dafür dieses ganze scheiss Marken- und Tokensystem komplett abzuschaffen. 
So wie früher in der Classic wo man T-Setteile nur in den Inis bekommen hat.


----------



## nrg (27. Mai 2010)

Was die alten T-Sets angeht, die waren nichts wert. Höchstens das derjenige Glück hatte beim würfeln oder er genug DKP hatte. Es gab viele die nie ihr T1/2 angezogen haben. Weil es sie auf eine Rolle festgelegt hatte und nicht so weit gefächert war wie heute wo es quasi für jede Skillung ein T-Set gab. Die Off Krieger haben sich mit Schurken und Druiden ums Leder geprügelt. Magier, Hexer mit Eulen und Eleschamies. Protpalas mit Defkriegern usw...
Früher war in der Richtung nicht alles besser.
Am besten wäre es man würde das alte System einführen das man damals am Anfang der Raids geplant hatte. Es hätte nur Items gegeben die nur anders ausgesehen hätten aber die gleichen Werte gehabt hätten wie Items aus den höchsten 5er Inis.

Es ist ja auch nicht so das man sich sofort das aktuelle Set kaufen konnte bis jetzt. Dazu waren in der Regel immer die neuesten Marken nötig, davon bekam man am Anfang nicht besonders viele. Raider bekamen mehr als Dungeonrenner da man nur 2 für die Daily bekam und für jeden Boss im gibt es aber 2-3 Marken. Damit hatte der Raider also schon immer schneller seine Ausstattung. Wenn man von 2 Marken pro Tag ausging waren es für T9 105 Tage um es vollständig zu bekommen, also nichts mit schnell Items abgreifen.

Ich finde diese Art um an Ausstattung zu kommen für jeden angemessen da ich die aufbauenden Sets nur über Tokens aus den Raids bekomme. Vor allem bin ich nicht mehr vom Dropglück abhängig, ich hatte mit meinem Jäger schneller 4 Teile T2 als 4 T1 Teile. Natürlich sollten die Items schlechter sein als die die man im aktuellen Raid erhält, aber ausreichend um am aktuellen Content teilzunehmen. Entsprechende Preise vorausgesetzt.

Was ich mir aber noch wünschen würde wäre das man alte T-Sets ohne Werte kaufen kann, rein aus Style und RP Gründen. Ich kenne viele die gerne alte Sets haben würden aber keine Raids oder Gruppen finden um die Teile zu farmen.


----------



## Reaper13 (27. Mai 2010)

Man sollte es so wie in BC machen,nur wer was getan hat,hat etwas bekommen,GS und co. ist das Dümmste was es gibt,zu BC Zeiten hat auch niemand nach zb DPS gefragt weil man höchstens 2k gefahren hat.Mit Tokens war es doch perfekt,ist halt einfach viel zu Casualfreundlich geworden


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. Mai 2010)

Mal ne Frage an alle die dafür gestimmt haben dass nur Raider T-Sets bekommen können:
mindert es eure Erfolge wenn casuals an die Vorgängersets des aktuellen raids kommen können.
Kommt das nur so rüber oder spielen wirklich viele nicht aus Spaß sondern um "Erfolg" zu haben. Oo


----------



## olOlOlo (27. Mai 2010)

Es is durch das eq kein platz mehr für gute Spieler.
Ich hab erst mit WotLK angefangen aber muß sagen kenn mich ganz gut aus hab 3 80 chars (Warri;DK;Schamie) also Tank meele DD Heal/range DD
Naja hab früher auf Azshara bei einer sehr guten Gilde ein Job bekomm und intensiv Naxx geraidet. Diie erste epics so blöd wie es klingt waren die aus 1k winter und den unzähligen heros bis mai in HDB die blöde axt dropte...
Also dann war ich fertig für Naxx 10 und jede woche durch bis zum ende (ja es gab da noch wipes an Sath und Kel^^)
Dann eben zu ner guten Gilde gekommen als ich mein T7 set voll hatte und die Kel waffe Todesbiss. Weiter gings mit Naxx 25 und als das T7,5 voll war mit Ulduar.
Leider war der Kontegent zu "gut'" und ich habs nie bis Yogg geschaffft da sich die gilde auflösete und die meisten zu der Gilde gegangen sind.
Ab da setzte ja nur noch mit Pdk das markenfarmen ein... Dayli weekli gaub ich kann raus? für T9 marken? ok set war auch schnell voll mit random. Bis zum full 245 habs ich mit den token auch noch gebracht.
Dann kamm Icc 10 erste woche 2 Tag alle 4 Bosse Down ohne nerf und anleitung etc mit guten kumpels aus den alten Naxx tagen, war echt spaßig.
So dann Leider wegen Familie den winter aufgehört zu zocken. So letzte woche ich mach den Pc an will schnell archa tanken kommt mir einer mit mein GS stimmt nicht? Bitte??? Ich sag mal so ich war ein Toptank und konnte das mitn warri und ez jeder Heiz hat ein Full T10 set und ich weil ich 6 monate Pause gemacht hab darf nur noch zu Heros mitgehen.
Das kanns nicht seit.
Ich finde allgemein die unterschiede was ein eq ausmacht sind echt scheiße lieber den skill mal punkte geben wie zB wen ich ein endboss lege bekomm ich 20 punkte und ein normalen 10 dann wenn ein neue ini rauskommt dann sinds eben für die kleinen 20 und für die großen 40 die punkte gibts auch nur 1 mal so das das farmen ausgeschalten wird. eq sollte jeder ein einigermaßen gleiches haben.so seh ich wenn wer was kann und nicht das er t10 auf seim twink hat den er nicht spielen kann nur durch daylis.


----------



## Reaper13 (27. Mai 2010)

Gegenfrage wo bleibt da der Spaß wenn man am tag over 9000 Heros macht um T9(ka obs t10 schon für marken gibt,hab seit dezember nicht mehr gezockt) zu bekommen?


----------



## Starfros (27. Mai 2010)

Millencolin schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Buffed community!
> 
> Ich möchte euch fragen, ob die Umstellung des Markensystems in euren Augen einen Sinn ergeben hat, oder nicht.
> Bekanntlicherweise kann man seit WotLK seine Raidmarken gegen ein- oder mehrere Tier-Teile eintauschen.
> ...



ist egal welches System du rein bringst , die Leute verstehen es nicht weil sie nach dem höchsten Set streben wollen und darauf hin ihren unmut Freien lauf lassen/äußern und wettern hinter allem her.

Man sollte sich Erstmal zufrieden geben mit dem Anfangsset,was Bekanntlicherweise auch nur gegen markeneintausch gibt und darauf aufbauen. Das letzte Set (dritte Variante) sollte dem HC Mode Leuten gehören, was ja bekanntlich in Moment auch so ist.


----------



## handzumgrus (27. Mai 2010)

Falls du es nicht mitbekommen haben solltest, lieber Threadersteller,
es kommt ein PVE Punktesystem.


----------



## Muhtator (27. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> früher haben t-sets noch was bedeutet jetzt hat das jeder




Zu den Verhältnissen früher kommen wir aber nicht mehr zurück und wenn ihr euch auf den Kopf stellt.

Gerade Twinke ich zwei Chars durch den Vanilla Content und gehe auch in inztanzen. Tja und was erlebt man da, da rennen Tanks und DD´s rum und pullen ganze Räume ohne auf den Heal oder auf den Tank zu achten, exaxt so wie in den hc inzen.
Was ich mit diesem Beispiel erläutern will, ist gehtst du einen Schritt zurück, empfindet dass kaum ein Spieler als Fortschritt.

Aber diese Spieler hören dann nicht einfach auf zu spielen, (wie auch keiner der "wow-ist-viel-zu-leicht-jeder-bekommt-alles-in-den-arsch-geblasen-ich-kann-nicht-mehr-als-einziger-durch-mein-equip-glänzen-und-erkenne-auch-keine-anderen-guten-spieler-mehr-an-ihrem-zeug-imba-Pro-Raider"), die Flamen genau wie die oben erwähnten Spieler die offenbar keine Friendslist kennen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olOlOlo (27. Mai 2010)

Ich finde das gut :-)
Was auch gut war war eben das epicfarmen in HC man war echt glücklich endlich "das teil" zu haben und in die raids einzusteigen.


----------



## Shendria (27. Mai 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> ist egal welches System du rein bringst , die Leute verstehen es nicht weil sie nach dem höchsten Set streben wollen und darauf hin ihren unmut Freien lauf lassen/äußern und wettern hinter allem her.
> 
> Man sollte sich Erstmal zufrieden geben mit dem Anfangsset,was Bekanntlicherweise auch nur gegen markeneintausch gibt und darauf aufbauen. Das letzte Set (dritte Variante) sollte dem HC Mode Leuten gehören, was ja bekanntlich in Moment auch so ist.




Das Problem liegt momentan aber darin das man ohne jemals ne Raid-Ini von innen gesehn haben zu müssen auch ICC gehn kann. Und dann das böse Erwachen. Leute die aus Feuern net rausgehn können, die in Wirbelwind stehn bleiben, die einfach keine Ahnung haben weil man in Heros das alles net mehr machen muss.....  Meiner Meinung nach kann man gern ein komplettes T-Set anbieten, doch keins der letzten beiden. Zumindest 1 Raid-Ini sollte zwischen aktuellem Content und dem "ich kann mir alles für Marken/Punkte holen" liegen. Damit viele erstmal sehn worauf sie sich einlassen wollen und sehen ob sie damit klarkommen. 
Oder findet ihr es als spaßig wenn ihr ICC rumrennt und wegen jemanden der absolut keine Raiderfahrung stundenlang an nem Boss wiped. Ach so... ich vergaß, so weit kommts eh net weil nach dem dritten Wipe sowieso der Raid aufgelöst wird.... -.-   

Ich vergönne jedem sein T-Set, wirklich jedem, trotzdem hoffe ich das sich das ganze Item und Raidsystem wieder zumindest an BC angleicht. Man musste damals net mehr wie heut raiden. 2 Abende die Woche und du bist mit ner vernünftigen Gilde auch in BT gestanden nach 2-3 Monaten (zumindest nachdem die Prequests weggefallen sind). Wenn du heute ICC gehst wirste auch ne Weile 2 Abende brauchen um vor Arthi zu stehn...


----------



## Freakzilla (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo erstmal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele AKTIV erst seit ende Dezember aber ich habe zu den anfangzeiten durch meine Leute viel mitbekommen.
Ich muss sagen ich habe mir auch das meiste meines equips durch marken gekauft aber ich würde es viel interessanter finden wenn man auch etwas dafür tun muss um ein höheres set zu bekommen...
Wenn jetzt jemand T10 equipt ist sagt das ja schon nix mehr aus... Außer das er seine Marken brav gespart hat.^^
Es sollte wirklich so sein wenn man ein gutes set hat und die leute sehen einen damit das sie sagen: "Ja der hat was drauf" und das man auch für die "mühen" des raids mit einem T-Set teil belohnt werden kann.


----------



## Muhtator (27. Mai 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt momentan aber darin das man ohne jemals ne Raid-Ini von innen gesehn haben zu müssen auch ICC gehn kann. Und dann das böse Erwachen. Leute die aus Feuern net rausgehn können, die in Wirbelwind stehn bleiben, die einfach keine Ahnung haben weil man in Heros das alles net mehr machen muss.....  Meiner Meinung nach kann man gern ein komplettes T-Set anbieten, doch keins der letzten beiden. Zumindest 1 Raid-Ini sollte zwischen aktuellem Content und dem "ich kann mir alles für Marken/Punkte holen" liegen. Damit viele erstmal sehn worauf sie sich einlassen wollen und sehen ob sie damit klarkommen.
> Oder findet ihr es als spaßig wenn ihr ICC rumrennt und wegen jemanden der absolut keine Raiderfahrung stundenlang an nem Boss wiped. Ach so... ich vergaß, so weit kommts eh net weil nach dem dritten Wipe sowieso der Raid aufgelöst wird.... -.-
> 
> Ich vergönne jedem sein T-Set, wirklich jedem, trotzdem hoffe ich das sich das ganze Item und Raidsystem wieder zumindest an BC angleicht. Man musste damals net mehr wie heut raiden. 2 Abende die Woche und du bist mit ner vernünftigen Gilde auch in BT gestanden nach 2-3 Monaten (zumindest nachdem die Prequests weggefallen sind). Wenn du heute ICC gehst wirste auch ne Weile 2 Abende brauchen um vor Arthi zu stehn...




 Da haben wir aber die Gegenseite, das Leute die spielen lernen wollen gar nicht in eine Raid ini kommen, weil die keiner mitnimmt in den aktuellen content, weil sie nicht das Equip haben und nicht die Erfahrung,  und in die inztanz die vor der aktuellen liegt geht dann keine Sau (und wenn es doch welche tun und der raid scheitert, demotiviert das viele Spieler und sie lassen es) und dann haben wir wieder das BC Problem, wo viele nicht Roxxors ihr leben lang nur Kara raiden durften weil sie in die anderen Raids nicht reinkamen (bisn zu Krüppelbuff WotLK)

Und wenn es dich so sehr stört, dass du leute im Raid hast die die Bosse nicht kennen, dann geh nicht Random, oder guck dir wenn du doch Random gehen musst vorher nicht das Gear sondern die Erfolge im Arsenal an (dafür gibts glaube ich auch ein addon) so kannst du sehen, ob der jenige schon mal den Prof gelegt hat oder eben nicht.


----------



## Littletall (27. Mai 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle die dafür gestimmt haben dass nur Raider T-Sets bekommen können:
> mindert es eure Erfolge wenn casuals an die Vorgängersets des aktuellen raids kommen können.
> Kommt das nur so rüber oder spielen wirklich viele nicht aus Spaß sondern um "Erfolg" zu haben. Oo



Darum geht es mir persönlich nicht. Ich finde nur leider, dass dieses System das Raid-System platt macht. Während man zu BC-Zeiten noch öfters Kara ging, um Twinks auszustatten (manchmal auch mit ein paar randoms), geht heute doch kein Schwein mehr Naxx.

Ich würd 10mal lieber ein paarmal Naxx durchraiden, als einfach Marken zu farmen und plötzlich T9 zu haben. Ich finde das System langweilig.


----------



## Millencolin (27. Mai 2010)

Muhtator schrieb:


> Da haben wir aber die Gegenseite, das Leute die spielen lernen wollen gar nicht in eine Raid ini kommen, weil die keiner mitnimmt in den aktuellen content, weil sie nicht das Equip haben und nicht die Erfahrung, und in die inztanz die vor der aktuellen liegt geht dann keine Sau (und wenn es doch welche tun und der raid scheitert, demotiviert das viele Spieler und sie lassen es) und dann haben wir wieder das BC Problem, wo viele nicht Roxxors ihr leben lang nur Kara raiden durften weil sie in die anderen Raids nicht reinkamen (bisn zu Krüppelbuff WotLK)
> 
> Und wenn es dich so sehr stört, dass du leute im Raid hast die die Bosse nicht kennen, dann geh nicht Random, oder guck dir wenn du doch Random gehen musst vorher nicht das Gear sondern die Erfolge im Arsenal an (dafür gibts glaube ich auch ein addon) so kannst du sehen, ob der jenige schon mal den Prof gelegt hat oder eben nicht.



ne eben nicht. ich hab auch recht spät zu bc angefangen und immer kara ZA raids gefunden WEIL es viele gleichgesinnte gab die das auch raiden mussten.

mit den markenfarmern kommt mal nicht mal durch ulduar ... ja das war ne fette raidinstanz.


----------



## WackoJacko (27. Mai 2010)

Es sollte so wie mit t10 aktuell gemacht werden.

T10 (10 Spieler) Itemlevel 251 für Marken
T10,5 (25 Spieler) Itemlevel 264 für Token plus das lowere Setteil.
T10,7 (25 Spieler heroisch) Itemlevel 277 für Heroisches Token plus vorausgegangenes Setteil.

So sollte man es auch in Cata machen finde ich nur halt umgerechnet auf PvE Punkte


----------



## Kersyl (27. Mai 2010)

Es kann gerne tokens geben, aber wenn dann nur die für den 1. content(T11) und die sollten nich wieder verbessert werden wie in wotlk...
2.: man sollte davon items holen können, aber KEINE T-sets. man kann sich die T-sets durch die raids holen und man könnte sie zu t11,5 ausbauen mit tokens..aber die tokens sollt es nich hinterhergeschmissen geben..
Also..ja is doof zu erklären


Durch heros bekommt man Marke A, durch die raid inis Marke B.
Marke A ist dazu da die T11 items das erste mal auszubauen Marke B dafür da es zu ende auszubauen. Das 2. braucht noch ne menge mats z.B Urtümliches saronit/kugeln/magisches voodoo capoeira/whatever, urmacht oder wie auch immer es heißen wird und Das höchste material z.B Titan, Mega magiestoff, Zerstörtes super leder usw.
Fänd ich gut wenns so wäre  aber das wird ja nich kommen...und crafting soll mal wieder cooler werden, so wie die waffen spezis in BC. Löwenherzrichtklinge 4 life.^^


----------



## p1nk (27. Mai 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Es sollte so wie mit t10 aktuell gemacht werden.
> 
> T10 (10 Spieler) Itemlevel 251 für Marken
> T10,5 (25 Spieler) Itemlevel 264 für Token plus das lowere Setteil.
> ...



so wirds sicherlich nicht!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (27. Mai 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Wenn du heute ICC gehst wirste auch ne Weile 2 Abende brauchen um vor Arthi zu stehn...



nich ganz, gestern 10/12 gelegt , dabei waren die DD´ler so Imba drauf das sie öfters mal die Aggro geklaut haben und insgesamt 5 Mal gewipt sind + 2 mal ca 7 min pausen und davor haben wir noch die Weekly zusammen gemacht . Wäre dies alles nicht gewesen hätte man locker an einem Abend 11 Bosse legen können und bestimmt noch so den einen oder andere Try beim LK.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (27. Mai 2010)

Hier wird ein wichtiger Punkt auser Acht gelassen.
Angenommen es wird wie zu BC-Zeiten das man die Sets nur in Raids ergattern kann, dann
heißt das auch das die alten Raids wieder genutz werden würden.

Um es etwas anschaulicher zu machen:

Heute: Man farmt sich t9 und geht ICC, Naxx? Uldu? PDK? für was denn, man bekommts auch 
einfacher. Alte Raids nutz niemand mehr.

Morgen (Cata mit der annahme das Sets nicht mehr durch Tokens erreichbar sind): Alte 
Raids würden wieder genutzt werden müssen da man nur dort das nötige Equip bekommt,
es würde wieder mehrere Raids geben und nicht nur einen (denn Aktuellen).

Einige meinten das man als neuer Spieler dann keine Chance mehr hat zu raiden, das ist aber
schwachsinn, eben dadurch das man das Equip nur noch in Raids bekommt würden die alten
auch wieder stärker frequentiert sein, hätte zur Folge auch frischere Spieler hätten ihre Raidmöglichkeit.
Was wiederum zur Folge hätte das man ''mehr'' raiden würde was verhindert das wie heute auch Vollpfosten
die nur 3 Tasten drücken können (W,A,D) nicht mehr im höheren Content auftauchen würden. Equip wäre
wieder aussagekräftiger, GS sinnlos da man ja sieht: ''O der hat t12, der kann was also geht alles in Ordnung''.


Verzeiht das ich euch wertvolle Lebenssekunden gestohlen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neowringer (27. Mai 2010)

ich muss leider sagen das ich für beide wäre.das mann die tiersetteile für marken bekommt und das mann die für token bekommt.mann sollte das einfachere set für marken bekommen und dann für jede stufe ein höher wertiges eq bekommt.
nur is das problem dann wenn mann nur token macht das mann dann zum grössten teil keine chance mehr hat rnd raiden zu gehen da die raidleiter einen zu hohen an spruch haben.ich sehe es bei mir aufem server das leute welche für pdk25er suchen aber nur welche mit nem scor von 5.5 k mit nehmen. und wenn das gleiche mit cata kommt sehe ich leider schwarz für leute die nur 1-2stunden am tag spielen da die überhaupt keine chance haben an gutes eq zu kommen.aber auf der anderen seite finde ich es schon wieder super das mann nur tiersetteile nur für token bekommt dann weis mann das mann was geleistet hat im gegen zug die nicht raiden

das is meine meinung


----------



## lord just (27. Mai 2010)

Millencolin schrieb:


> ne eben nicht. ich hab auch recht spät zu bc angefangen und immer kara ZA raids gefunden WEIL es viele gleichgesinnte gab die das auch raiden mussten.
> 
> mit den markenfarmern kommt mal nicht mal durch ulduar ... ja das war ne fette raidinstanz.




ja ok man hat für die anfangs raids noch leute gefunden aber dann war in bc meistens schluss, weil man für die folgeraids keine leute mehr gefunden hat. 

das beste wird wohl sein, wenn man gute ausrüstung oder sets per punkte bekommen kann und die t-sets dann nur über token aus den raids. so kann man sich ganz gut mit items für den aktuellen content ausrüsten und die leute die raiden bekommen durch die t-sets eine noch bessere ausrüstung, die man nur durchs raiden bekommen kann. 

für leute die nicht so viel zeit haben zum raiden sollte es schon noch irgendwie ne möglichkeit geben an gutes equip zu kommen durch z.b. punkte und es sollte auch für so leute die möglichkeit geben dieses equip nutzen zu können durch z.b. neue 5er instanzen. ich mein wofür brauch ich z.b. t9 oder t10 wenn ich eh keine zeit habe zum raiden und nur immer und immer wieder durch die hero instanzen laufen. das ist z.b. der hauptgrund warum ich vorerst mit wow aufgehört habe und auch viele bekannte aufgehört haben.


----------



## Shendria (27. Mai 2010)

Muhtator schrieb:


> Da haben wir aber die Gegenseite, das Leute die spielen lernen wollen gar nicht in eine Raid ini kommen, weil die keiner mitnimmt in den aktuellen content, weil sie nicht das Equip haben und nicht die Erfahrung,  und in die inztanz die vor der aktuellen liegt geht dann keine Sau (und wenn es doch welche tun und der raid scheitert, demotiviert das viele Spieler und sie lassen es) und dann haben wir wieder das BC Problem, wo viele nicht Roxxors ihr leben lang nur Kara raiden durften weil sie in die anderen Raids nicht reinkamen (bisn zu Krüppelbuff WotLK)
> 
> Und wenn es dich so sehr stört, dass du leute im Raid hast die die Bosse nicht kennen, dann geh nicht Random, oder guck dir wenn du doch Random gehen musst vorher nicht das Gear sondern die Erfolge im Arsenal an (dafür gibts glaube ich auch ein addon) so kannst du sehen, ob der jenige schon mal den Prof gelegt hat oder eben nicht.




Mal abgesehn davon das ich net random raide (allein schon weil die Möglichkeit 10er Hardmodes zu machen bei uns aufm Server zu gering ist), ist es totaler Schwachsinn. Bei uns gabs zu BC Zeiten für alle möglichen Raids Gruppen. Kara, Maghi, Gruul konntest alles random machen, aber sich dafür ne Gruppe zu suchen hätte ja Aufwand bedeutet den man net machen wollte. Wenn es zu BC so schwierig war einen Raid zu finden, dann frag ich mich wirklich wie ich das geschafft hab.... Ich glaub ich hab damals im August angefangen zu raiden (ober Kara-Niveau) und komischerweise hab ich zum Nerf-Patch 4/9 Bosse in BT gelegt gehabt. Klar nicht grad die Überleistung (außer bei uns am Server), aber es war leicht machbar. Zeitaufwand 2 Abende die Woche in denen T5-Content abgefarmt wurde zum nachequipen der "Neuen" im Raid, MH zu clearen und BT rumzuprobieren....  Diejenigen die nix anderes wie Kara gesehn haben und da Monate drinnen verbracht haben waren meines Erachtens entweder nicht an mehr interessiert oder einfach zu faul um sich einen Raid zu suchen. Raidangebot war damals jedenfalls mehr vorhanden wie heute.... Heute liest nur noch "/2 lfm Naxx Erfolgsrun/ Sath 3d/Ulduar HM/PDK/ICC mind. GS 5k /w me mit GS, DPS und Erfolge" .... da stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich bitte die Erfolge haben soll wenn ich neu bin und net mehr mitkommen kann weil es keine normalen Raids mehr für solche Instanzen gibt.... und warum gibt es keine normalen Raids mehr für diese Instanzen? Nar klar, wer geht denn bitte noch mit ilvl 232 Naxx und den Rest?
Ich bin sicher eine der letzten die ein Prob damit hätte in ner Gruppe als Heiler mitzugehn die sagt "Wir wollen ein wenig Erfahrung sammeln und stürzen uns erstmal auf Naxx"... im Gegenteil würd ich dann mein T7,5 von der Bank holen und mir nen Spass draus machen.... Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so sein..... Nur find ich es einfach anmaßend von Leuten wenn sie sagen "Okay, ich hab noch nie ne Raid-Ini von innen gesehn aber ich will jetzt Arthas umhaun.... ). Klar, es gibt Ausnahmefälle bzw. besser ausgedrückt Naturtalente die schnell verstehn und die da kein Problem haben würden. Leider sind die jedoch in der Unterzahl... Sonst könnt ich mir es beim besten Willen nicht erklären warum Leute die 4xT10 haben es net schaffen über 6/12 nh zu kommen in ICC....


----------



## Jesbi (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal möchte ich anmerken, dass Ich es immer wieder toll finde, wenn Leute von Früher reden.
Dann schaut man ins Arsenal und genau die Leute haben sämtliche Classic, BC und sogar die meisten WotLK Non Hero Instanzen erst mit Level 80 gemacht. Hauptsache einen auf dicke Hose machen. 

Mit Cataclysm fällt der Unterschied zwischen 10er und 25er weg, finde ich super...da es mir schon immer schleierhaft war, 
warum im 25er besseres Equip dropt. 
Wieviele Movementkrüppel sich immer im 25er verstecken und dann hier und anderswo einen auf großen Held machen, 
obwohl Sie sich nur ziehen lassen. Im 10er kann man sich nicht verstecken, solange es der aktuelle Content ist.

Desto schneller der Content wächst umso schneller muss eben die Masse an Equip kommen.
Niemand hat überhaupt noch die Zeit einen Raid nur über Tokens zu equipen, wenn dass so wäre würde ICC wahrwscheinlich erst Ende 2010 zum ersten Mal geöffnet werden.

So sammelt der gesammte Raid sein Set und verbessert es dann über Hardmodes.
Ich finde das System gut, da auch ich wie die meisten anderen, neben WoW noch Arbeit und Familie habe kann ich so trotzdem im aktuellen Content raiden und auch kleinere "Fun-Raid-Gilden" kommen weiter.

mfg


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (27. Mai 2010)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal möchte ich anmerken, dass Ich es immer wieder toll finde, wenn Leute von Früher reden.
> Dann schaut man ins Arsenal und genau die Leute haben sämtliche Classic, BC und sogar die meisten WotLK Non Hero Instanzen erst mit Level 80 gemacht. Hauptsache einen auf dicke Hose machen.
> ...




Soll ich dir jetzt sagen was daran totaler Schwachsinn ist oder findest es selbst heraus?...


----------



## -Migu- (27. Mai 2010)

Und die "alles ist zu leicht"- Frage geht in die x-te runde... maaan...

1. IHR könnt eh nix ändern
2. wird sowieso NUR geflamt (auf kurz oder lang)

Die, die meinen T-sets nur für raider haben einfach einen komplex damit sie sich irgendwo auch "toll" fühlen können.. aka penis vergrösserung...  
Es ist immernoch ein spiel, mein gott -.- soll doch der 12 jährige Kevin das Zeug ausm 10er aus marken kriegen und der tolle 30jährige hans freut sich auf sein 25er zeug... 

Also, ich bin dafür dass es so bleibt wie mit dem jetztigen T10.. es wird durch FARBEN unterschieden.. Beispiel Shamy.. 10er Grün, 25er Blau, HM Orange... (orange hab ich übrigens noch nie gesehn)....


----------



## Dalfi (27. Mai 2010)

Find das so wie es ist deutlich besser als nur mit den Tokens.

Damals in Ulle waren wir im Raid ein Schami, ein Hunter, ein Druide, ein DK, 2 Paladine, 2 Priester, 2 Hexer.
Dem geneigten Raider wird auffallen, dass somit auf 

- Krieger, Jäger, Schamane Token 	--2 Leute need hatten
- Druide, Magier, Schurke, DK Token -- 2 Leute need hatten
- Paladin, Priester, Hexer Token 	-- 6 Leute need hatten

das führte dazu, dass unser Druide, DK und Schamane schon Full T8 für ne dritte Skillung hatten bevor mein Hexer sein 1. Token bekommen hat. Das hat also nichts mit der Raidteilnahme zu tun sondern damit das man eben gg 5 statt gg einen rollen musste - bzw DKP in Massen ausgeben musste um an ein Token zu kommen.
Daher finde ich das xderzeitige System deutlich besser, jeder der am Raid teilnimmt, hat die gleiche Möglichkeit sein T-Set zu bekommen, sxchließlich hat er das gleiche geleistet wie seine Mitstreiter im Raid. Das man dann halt im 25er oder im 10er HC sein T-Set mit Tokens erweitert gibt einem ja dann immer noch genug Möglichkeit sich als Raider abzuheben, wenn man es denn für nötig hält.


----------



## Bummrar (27. Mai 2010)

Ich gestehe, ich fand es anfangs ziemlich ..blöd die T-Sets für jeden erhältlich zu machen. 
Aber der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier also..hab mich dran gewöhnt und es würde mich ernsthaft anpissen wenn die jetz wieder das ganze Konzept über'n Haufen werfen.


----------



## Aggropip (27. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> früher haben t-sets noch was bedeutet jetzt hat das jeder


/this


giev tier token back

kkthxbb


----------



## Masouk (27. Mai 2010)

Ich find' es gut, wie es ist! Ich wünsche mir, dass es in Cata genauso übernommen wird.
Basis T-Set über Marken, die erweiterten T-Sets über die Tokens, die nur in den Raids zu bekommen sind.


Einizges Manko ist vielleicht, dass sich die Pro-Poser optisch nicht deutlich von den Casuals unterscheiden können...
... daher ja das ganze Geflenne von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fluti (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe doch sehr das dieses ganze kostenlose gedings nicht mehr weitergeführt wird. Es langweilt einfach extrem das jeder letzt gimb inzwischen ohne großen Aufwand an die T-Sets kommt. Da hat man dann welche im Raid die komplettes T-10 haben aber nicht mal die Bosse in Ulduar kennen, kein Movement haben, sich nicht mit der Klasse auskennen und auf 80 noch immer mit Zauberrängen rumlaufen die man mit 75 genutzt hat.




So gestern passiert bei der Weekly Ignis. Alle mit mindestens 3 Teilen T-10 rumgelaufen aber dann nicht mal wissen wie man die Fahrzeuge in Ulduar zu benutzen hat. Geschweige denn nicht mal Ignis kennen. Und nicht das dies schon alles wäre, wenn dann auch noch zwei Spieler davon mit niedrigen Zauberrängen rumlaufen, kotzt dies mehr als nur an. Das beste war aber dann auch noch, das die aussage kommt, ich kann nix dafür konnte beim Lehrer die ganze zeit nichts neues lernen. 

Da lang ich mir wirklich an den Kopf und sowas rennt mit T-10 rum!




Nein T-Sets sollen ausschließlich den Leuten zur verfügung stehn die auch die Raidinstanzen normal betreten und den jeweiligen Boss dazu legen, dann werden wenigstens diese, Nichts Könner, wieder ausgefiltert.


----------



## Exicoo (27. Mai 2010)

T-Set für Marken ist ok, aber das erste natürlich nicht.
Erst wenn das zweite T-Set kommt, soll das erste für Marken erhältlich sein.
Ganz am Anfang sollte es nur Schuhe, Gürtel, Armschienen, Ringe, Ketten etc. für Marken geben. 
Oder aber auch Brust usw. das sollte dann aber schlechter sein.


----------



## Littletall (27. Mai 2010)

@ Shendria

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich raide gern. Ich arbeite auch und hab einen Freund übrigens, aber für 1-2 Tage die Woche hab ich dafür Zeit. Ich hab aber meine alten Sachen nicht aufgehoben ^^ Zu wenig Platz in der Bank.


Mit den Tokens..ich fand es schon immer ein wenig schwachsinnig, dass es drei verschiedene für je drei Klassen gibt.

Fände es besser, wenn genau eins droppt, aber für ALLE Klassen. Dann könnte man es entweder jemanden geben, den man vorher bestimmt hat oder fair drum würfeln.

Alternativ könnten die Klassen, die den Raid besuchen, vom Programm erfasst werden und somit nur eins der Token droppen, dass man auch gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Columboo (27. Mai 2010)

Moin moin,

Also ich habe es mit den token schon mitgemacht, aber ich persöhnlich würde es wie jz durch marken besser finden das auch jeder
in den neuen INIS muss bevor er raiden kann.


----------



## Kafka (27. Mai 2010)

Soll jetzt so bleiben wie es ist. Das Hin und Her würde mir auf den Sack gehen. Es hatte mich zwar gestört das es T Sets für marken gibt als es eingeführt wurde, aber mittlerweile hab ich mich dran gewöhnt. Und es ist gut um meinen Twinks schnell ein Grundequipt zu beschaffen.


----------



## Yveri1985 (27. Mai 2010)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Find das so wie es ist deutlich besser als nur mit den Tokens.
> 
> Damals in Ulle waren wir im Raid ein Schami, ein Hunter, ein Druide, ein DK, 2 Paladine, 2 Priester, 2 Hexer.
> Dem geneigten Raider wird auffallen, dass somit auf
> ...



hmm , darf ich fragen auf welchem token du warst in dieser gruppe ? denn ich als magier find es auch nich fair das ich bei JEDEM token in wotlk 3 klassen hatte und nicht wie die andern 2 , den dk haette man durchaus mal rotieren lassen koennen 
ausserdem , is das auch immer ne drop-glueck-sache mit den token .... denn wenn wie in deinem fall in 4 id´s in folge(wir gehen mal von clear aus) jeweils 4 mal pala/priester/hexenmeister dropped , und jeweils 1 mal das andere
dann haste nach einem monat raiden folgende statistik
- Krieger, Jäger, Schamane Token 	-- 4 Token
- Druide, Magier, Schurke, DK Token -- 4 Token
- Paladin, Priester, Hexer Token 	-- 16 Token ,

klar is das jetzt ein extremes beispiel, abba ich seh es doch jezz in dem 25er stamm meines palas , 
es gibt einen krieger der hat mitlerweile 7 Token bekommen (3 fuers 2nd weils niemand sonst brauchte) , und auch sonst sind einige von den andern klassen schon bei ihrem 2nd equip ,
und die pala/priester/hexenmeister teile gehen immer noch fuer hoechstpreise weg weil diese teile z.T. gar nicht droppen (gestern bei prof/queen&saurfang z.B. GAR KEIN palatoken)


----------



## Orthrus (27. Mai 2010)

Seufz, und ich versteh wieder die ganze Aufregung nicht...

Ich freu mich über jedes Teil, das 'ne Verbesserung meiner Ausrüstung darstellt oder einfach nur mehr Fun verspricht (Optik, Effekte uä.).

Wie andere Spieler an ihre Klamotten gekommen sind interessiert wenig und selbst wenn er full T 10 im AH ersteigert (wenn's denn möglich wäre).
Wenn irgendwo ein schönes Teil dropt, ich es als Belohnungerhalte oder nach fleissigem Marken farmen kaufe bin ich glücklich.

Warum sollte es mir den Spass daran nehmen, nur weil ein andere Spieler es vielleicht einfacher erhalten hat???



Mit untoten Grüßen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yveri1985 (27. Mai 2010)

das hat nen andern aspekt
auch wenn es nur ein spiel ist , unterscheidest du dich nunmal durch equip und skill von den anderen
da man skill nicht sehen oder messen kann , bleibt da nur das equip
und wenn du fuer dein equip icc clearst , und ein anderer dafuer x tage randomdaylies braucht 
is es schon irgendwo aergerlich ... 
ich goenne dem casual sein equip , aber irgendwo moechte ich als raider dann doch ein wenig mehr haben zum "hervortreten aus der masse"
ausser nen paar stats mehr , oder mounts/titel...

wenn du dir nen haus baust und 20-30 jahre an nem kredit abstotterst 
und dein nachbar gewinnt bei SKL nen haus was genauso groß is wie deins , goennst du es ihm ja auch , abba aergern tuste dich trotzdem !


----------



## -Migu- (27. Mai 2010)

Markensystem: "gebt uns nur tokens, damit wir sehen können, dass wir die uber roxxors sind"
tokensystem: "zomfg, früher hat twinken noch spass gemacht, da konnte man auch mal mit anderen klassen in den endcontent *buhu*!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (27. Mai 2010)

T-Sets sind Raidsets. 
Deshalb finde ich es nur fair, wenn Leute die raiden t-sets erhalten (durch den Raid), und Leute die nicht raiden (5er Instanzen, daily-hero...) eben keine t-sets bekommen (Auch keine schlechtere Version/veraltete t-Sets, sondern garkeine!) 
*Denn T-sets sind zum Raiden da, und wer nicht raidet braucht keine T-Sets, und wer raidet bekommt seine t-sets durch den Raid, so einfach ist das.*

Raidsets außerhalb von Raids zu erhalten ist und bleibt bescheuert. 
Also wenn schon T-Sets durch Marken, dann sollte es die Marken bitte nur durch die dafür vorgesehene Raidinstanz geben, nicht durch 5er Instanzen oder Daily-Heros. 
Wer Raidsets will so gefälligst raiden gehen!! Nur so ist es fair.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (27. Mai 2010)

Ich musste hier leider oft lesen ''boa die supa dollen raider wollen nua possn deshalb weinen sie mimimi' (etwas überspitzt aber ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
dazu habe ich eines zu sagen:

Wenn wir WoW spielen, spielen wir bekannterweise ein Rollenspiel, und das Ziel eines Rollenspiels ist sein Alter ego voranzubringen, und vorallem
in WoW sind wir ''Helden'', heroische Kämpfer für das gute, und als solcher will man sich hervorheben oder nicht?
Ein Bsp: Man nehme einen Lore-Helden, sagen wir Thrall, und stecken ihn in Lumpenhüllen, wäre das angemessen?
So verhällt es sich mit unseren Charakteren, wir wollen angemessen gewandet sein, und wenn
sich jemand mit 24 Begleitern auf einen der mächtigsten Feinde wirft sollte dieser doch mehr entlohnt werden
als jener der jeden Tag den selben schwächlichen Handlanger erledigt, oder?


EDIT: Ich muss noch ergänzen das ich durchaus ein Freund des Markensystems bin, aber sollten jene Marken nur in Raidinstanzen droppen, denn so bekommt jemand der wenig Glück aber dafür viel beharlichkeit besitzt auch seine edle Gewandung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (27. Mai 2010)

Ich reduziere mal auf eine lustige kleine Frage:


Dürfen Leute ohne viel Zeit noch Twinks haben, die anständig raiden gehen können, oder nicht?

Wenn man sich mit jedem Twink wieder durch alle Instanzen farmen muß, wirds sicher witzig.
Noch witziger, wenn einem nur Drops bleiben - dann muß man noch öfter durch eine Vorinstanz, weil man z.B. noch einen blauen Helm hat =)


----------



## Emplic (27. Mai 2010)

ganz klar: die sets nur für die raider



es ist totaler schwachsinn, dass man durch 5er inis an diese kommt. das war die wohl dümmste idee überhaupt!


----------



## Wiikend (27. Mai 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> Und was sagt Gearscore aus? Die Summe aller Itemlevel, über die Spielerqualität aber dermaßen von überhaupt nichts. Wir hatten welche mit T9 25er Hero Version die waren zu doof gerade aus zu laufen. Wenn man denen nicht sagte was sie wo zu machen hatten wussten die nicht mal wo in der Daily Hero der Endboss steht. Die wurden einfach durchgezogen.



Stimmt....ABER dieleute einfach einladen genausowenig ..-.-....skill lässt sich nicht überprüfen...und für leute die ein spiel suchen in dem man wirklich Skill braucht sollen Mh Spielen^^


----------



## Orthrus (27. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> wenn du dir nen haus baust und 20-30 jahre an nem kredit abstotterst
> und dein nachbar gewinnt bei SKL nen haus was genauso groß is wie deins , goennst du es ihm ja auch , abba aergern tuste dich trotzdem !



Wenn ich mir die Einstellung zu eigen machen wollte, hätte ich ein verdammt frustriertes Leben...
Es gibt in so ziemlich allen Lebensbereichen Leute die aus irgendwelchen Gründen einfacher an Dinge kommen als andere.


Mit untoten Grüßen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pixelschubser (27. Mai 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Darum geht es mir persönlich nicht. Ich finde nur leider, dass dieses System das Raid-System platt macht. Während man zu BC-Zeiten noch öfters Kara ging, um Twinks auszustatten (manchmal auch mit ein paar randoms), geht heute doch kein Schwein mehr Naxx.
> 
> Ich würd 10mal lieber ein paarmal Naxx durchraiden, als einfach Marken zu farmen und plötzlich T9 zu haben. Ich finde das System langweilig.



Und wie oft warst du damals kara und dir haben immer noch teile gefehlt? las mich schätz.... 1000 mal? Für viele gab es nichts nach kara. Entweder man war in ner guten gilde die in 25er raids gut vorankamen oder du bist aus kara verrottet. Es gab ja sonst auch kaum epics, die in den heros konntest ja vergessen.

Ich ging lange zeit bt raiden, wo ich noch ein oder zwei blaue teile hatte -.-


----------



## Shendria (27. Mai 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> @ Shendria
> 
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich raide gern. Ich arbeite auch und hab einen Freund übrigens, aber für 1-2 Tage die Woche hab ich dafür Zeit. Ich hab aber meine alten Sachen nicht aufgehoben ^^ Zu wenig Platz in der Bank.
> 
> ...




^^   alle Sets hab ich auch nicht mehr... aber T7,5 hab ich noch weils einfach toll aussieht (Schamane).   Mit dem Set kann ich aber zumindest bis PdK ohne Probleme mitgehn bei Gruppen die mal ein wenig probieren wollen. Und ab PdK is dann eh gleich ob du mit T8/T9/T10 mitläufst.

Das mit 1 Token für alle Klassen wär echt ne gute Idee. Zumindest für Gilden- od. Stammgruppenraids. Gäbe jedoch von den Random-Raidern dann nur geheule.... Obwohl ich böserweise jetzt echt gestehn muss das mir das gleich wäre, da ich von den ganzen Random-Getue nicht wirklich viel halte. Ist vielleicht für viele, die eben nicht immer zu fixen Zeiten raiden können, echt angenehm und denen gönn ich es auch das sie so die Möglichkeit bekommen zu raiden, aber im Endefekt hats nur dazu beigetragen das es immer noch mehr geflame gibt und der Großteil einfach nur noch Desinteresse anderen Spielern gegenübern zeigt. Hauptsache mir am Meisten..... -.-  Wirkliches Gruppenspiel ist oft keines mehr vorhanden.... (auch ein Grund warum ich momentan überhaupt nicht mehr raide.... )


----------



## LastSoldier (27. Mai 2010)

Also ich persönlich finde es sollte wieder so sein wie zu BC Zeiten mitlerweile kan jeder "GIMP" an T-Sets kommen das ist doch beschissen. Kein Mensch kan mehr sehen das die Leute Erfahrung haben oder nicht!!!! Die Leute die Riaden gehen haben zwa rmehr Erfahrung, aber die Ausrüstung ist doch fast die selbe! Erst letztens habe ich nen Paladin gesehen aus ner noob Gilde und das war kein Twink der Schattenschneide hatte wahrscheinlich wurde er nur einmal mit gezogen und hat das Blut abgestaubt und der Rest bekommt er ja so was von leicht.


----------



## Yveri1985 (27. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich reduziere mal auf eine lustige kleine Frage:
> 
> 
> Dürfen Leute ohne viel Zeit noch Twinks haben, die anständig raiden gehen können, oder nicht?
> ...



aber gerade das wuerde die alten raids wie ulduar oder naxxramas wieder aufleben lassen und somit fuer neulinge den einstieg in den raid erleichtern ... 



> Wenn ich mir die Einstellung zu eigen machen wollte, hätte ich ein verdammt frustriertes Leben...
> Es gibt in so ziemlich allen Lebensbereichen Leute die aus irgendwelchen Gründen einfacher an Dinge kommen als andere.



klar das is mir bewusst , in meinem beispiel vllt auch was weit hergeholt , ich denke mal man wuerde sich in erster linie freuen , aber dennoch den gedanken àlà "grummel , wieso hat der es so einfach und ich nicht" wirst du mindestens einmal haben ! 
ich hab zum beispiel seit t7,5content den titel "zwielichbezwinger" ... find ich a) einfach cool b) wars einer der titel die immerhin nich jeder hatte
mitlerweile findest du randomraids dafuer die sartharion , je nach server auch im speedkill weghaun , und sowas fuehrt nunmal dazu das man sich irgendwo doch nen bissl aergert , denn sartharion 3d im 25er war damals ne echte herausforderung , bis ulduar vllt sogar das schwerste (persoenlich fand ich "naxx ohne sterben" damals nich so schwer wie den s3dkill , mag auch ansichtssache sein)

genauso is es mit dem neuen raidsystem , ehrlich gesagt mag ich nicht die entscheidung treffen ob ich nun 10er oder 25er raiden moechte , ich mache gerne beides , und um das equip gehts mir dabei noch nich ma so richtig , abba irgendwo stoßen solche dinge dann schon irgendwo auf aerger weil es seit dem "wir machen alle pre-Quests-weg" in BC nur noch in richtung "gelegenheitsspieler" geht , tendenz steigend ,


----------



## Shendria (27. Mai 2010)

Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Und wie oft warst du damals kara und dir haben immer noch teile gefehlt? las mich schätz.... 1000 mal? Für viele gab es nichts nach kara. Entweder man war in ner guten gilde die in 25er raids gut vorankamen oder du bist aus kara verrottet. Es gab ja sonst auch kaum epics, die in den heros konntest ja vergessen.
> 
> Ich ging lange zeit bt raiden, wo ich noch ein oder zwei blaue teile hatte -.-




Mit günen Stiefeln durch MH.... weil ich einfach kein Glück hab bei Drops... blaues Trinket aus glaub HDZ2 und Messerfausts Breite (Tsunami-Talesman und Drachendingstrophäe das ich nicht lache.... ich halt es noch immer für ein Gerücht das es die beiden Teile gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und nein, ich brauch jetzt keine Links zu den Items, Kollege hatte sie ja). Aber, du warst in BT und hast dort deinen Raid sicher unterstützt so gut du konntest und das zählte letzten Endes mehr, sonst hätten sie dich ja wohl nicht mitgenommen....


----------



## Millencolin (27. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank an euch alle erstmal, viele gute Antworten drin und wenig geflame.

Interessant find ich auch die Einführung der Weekly. Blizzard hatte ja eig. die Absicht das die Spieler die älteren Instanzen besuchen. Wäre gut wenns nich immer die ersten Bosse wären -.-


----------



## Littletall (27. Mai 2010)

Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Und wie oft warst du damals kara und dir haben immer noch teile gefehlt? las mich schätz.... 1000 mal? Für viele gab es nichts nach kara. Entweder man war in ner guten gilde die in 25er raids gut vorankamen oder du bist aus kara verrottet. Es gab ja sonst auch kaum epics, die in den heros konntest ja vergessen.
> 
> Ich ging lange zeit bt raiden, wo ich noch ein oder zwei blaue teile hatte -.-



Oft, aber ich liebe diese Instanz.

Nach einer Weile waren wir aber fertig, dann ging es in den 25er Content. Den BT hab ich nicht gesehen, da ich vorher aufhörte zu raiden. Zul Aman war ich auch ein paarmal...

Ich bereue es ein bisschen, dass ich mit dem Raiden aufhörte. Hätte den BT unglaublich gern gesehen doch jetzt...

Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass ich niemals den T4 oder einen besseren Helm bekam. Entweder droppte er nicht oder die zahllosen Magier und Hexenmeister würfelten höher als ich. Trotzdem bin ich mit bis zum Schlangenschrein gegangen. Danach verging mir die Lust, weil sich meine eigenen Gildenmember nach dem Wipe gegenseitig angepflaumt haben...


----------



## Shendria (27. Mai 2010)

Millencolin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an euch alle erstmal, viele gute Antworten drin und wenig geflame.
> 
> Interessant find ich auch die Einführung der Weekly. Blizzard hatte ja eig. die Absicht das die Spieler die älteren Instanzen besuchen. Wäre gut wenns nich immer die ersten Bosse wären -.-




Teilweise sind sogar die schon zuviel verlangt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 	Bei uns ist die Woche wieder Maly dran, ich glaub der hat schon so furchtbar Bauchschmerzen vor Lachen...  ^^   Grad gestern mit Kolleg im TS gewesen während er mit 2 Chars versucht hat die Weekly zu machen... Bei seinem Main ist es sich ganz knapp noch ausgegangen das Maly das zeitliche segnete, aber auch erst nach dem 5-7ten Versuch ( hab aufgehört mitzuzählen). Wenn man dann eigentlich nichts anders mehr hört wie "Hauptsache T9-T10 aber rumstehn und nix tun", dann versteht man vielleicht ein wenig warum ich dagegen bin das man das ganze Equip nachgeworfen bekommt.... Maly10 sollte eigentlich wohl wirklich kein Problem sein wenn se schon 3 Heiler mitnehmen die zumindest ihre Marken ins T9 gesteckt haben.... ist aber nicht so.. -.-  => es wird bei Malygos immer nach dem Achievment gefragt und die, die danach fragen suchen oft stundenlang....  Aber man hat ja T9, was interessieren einen da noch Taktiken, bzw. Fähigkeiten vom Boss?


----------



## Kersyl (27. Mai 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Hier wird ein wichtiger Punkt auser Acht gelassen.
> Angenommen es wird wie zu BC-Zeiten das man die Sets nur in Raids ergattern kann, dann
> heißt das auch das die alten Raids wieder genutz werden würden.
> 
> ...


So solls sein, In BC haben se auch nur gemeckert als Illi generft wurd.^^


----------



## Shendria (27. Mai 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> So solls sein, In BC haben se auch nur gemeckert als Illi generft wurd.^^



Illi? Es wurden alles mehr oder weniger zu Tode generft (zumindest bis Illidan, SWP hatte nach wie vor seine Tücken). Wo man davor noch verbannt hat oder sonstiges mit CC vollbracht hat wurde auf einmal alles eingesammelt und weggebombt... Es war einfach viel zuviel was beim Nerf-Patch passiert ist. 30% weniger HP und ausgeteiltem Schaden + die neuen Talentbäume, bei dem du um ein paar hundert dps mehr gefahren hast auf einmal. Es war eindeutig zuviel auf einmal. Bei uns im Raid hat sich da dann echt schlechte Laune verbreitet weil in BT nichts mehr ne wirkliche Herausforderung bedeutet hat. Der Vergleich von 2 Killvideos von uns zeigte die Stimmung auch sehr gut. Der Kill von Vashij und Illidan... ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht wenn man die TS-Mitschnitte beachtet. Vashij war einfach geil, ein Jubel im TS das man erstmal es Headset weglegen musste oder sonst mal ne zeitlang taub war... Illidan... Hmmm.... "Endlich..." in nem ziemlich gelangweiltem Ton von unserem Raidleiter. Der Einzie der sich über den Illidan-Kill gefreut hat war einer unserer Schurken... und die Freude war auch wie weggeblasen als nix für ihne gedropped ist.....   Kael war bei uns glaub der letzte Boss bei dem man wirklich ein Jubeln im TS gehört hat... Der war selbst mit ner guten Mischung aus T5 und T6-Content Equip noch alles andere wie leicht(also noch vorm Nerf)....


----------



## olOlOlo (27. Mai 2010)

Jo gutes argument.
Angefangen hat es ja mit Dungens HC auf 80 dann Naxx 10 dann 25 dann Ulduar 10/25 dann kam PDK und alles wurde overpowerd dh T8 set bekam man für Heromarken und bei icc bekommt man ez T9 für heromarken. Und T10 für dayli und weekly.
So nach Naxx und Ulduar dreht sich kein arsch mehr um gescheige denn Pdk normal mode.
Ich zog mein 3 twink hoch (heal schamie) naja nieschenberuf so das ma im Dungenfinder wie als Tank selten 1 Minute wartet ende vom lied is mit viel Zeit und Lst is der frische 80er Twink full T9- T9,5 inerhalb 2 wochen. Ich geb ez zu das ich als heal echt leicht hab mit ICC 10 genommen zu werden mit was für eim ergebnis? Ich hab eigentlich null plan und praxis was es angeht komplexe raids zu heilen = Heiler dreck-> Gruppe Tod.Aber ich gebs zu da ich ein Warritank bin.
So und jeder erzählt mir immer wie gut sie doch sind...Glaub mitlerweile jeder 2 macht es so mit eim twink und wundert sich dann warum im Endraid nix gerissen wird. Ich hab aufgegeben zu heilen in ICC mach nur noch springer in meiner Gilde bei Funraids und Tanke wieder. Aja duch daylis hab ich ez scho 2 T10 Teile und nettes schild aus 25 Icc und bin weiß gott kein Top heal sondern eq bekommt ma in arsch gesteckt.


----------



## Hasal (27. Mai 2010)

Wie bereits erwähnt wurde: Ideal wäre es einen Teil des vorherigen Sets für marken kaufen zu lassen. Das Marken System ist gut und sollte beibehalten werden. Aber wenn schon jeder Epics hat, sollten meiner Meinung nach wenigstens die T-Sets *episch* bleiben.


----------



## Dalfi (27. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> hmm , darf ich fragen auf welchem token du warst in dieser gruppe ? denn ich als magier find es auch nich fair das ich bei JEDEM token in wotlk 3 klassen hatte und nicht wie die andern 2 , den dk haette man durchaus mal rotieren lassen koennen
> ausserdem , is das auch immer ne drop-glueck-sache mit den token .... denn wenn wie in deinem fall in 4 id´s in folge(wir gehen mal von clear aus) jeweils 4 mal pala/priester/hexenmeister dropped , und jeweils 1 mal das andere
> dann haste nach einem monat raiden folgende statistik
> - Krieger, Jäger, Schamane Token 	-- 4 Token
> ...



GRUNDSÄTZLICH: Lesen Bildet - ich schrieb: "Bis mein HEXER sein erstes T8 hatte ^^

Ich war also der Arsch auf dessen Token 5 weitere gerollt haben, und natürlich ist es so wie es immer ist, es droppten nur die Token für Magier, Druiden, Dk, Schurke und die für Krieger, Jäger, Schamane und jede 2. ID (naürlich Clear) mal eins für Paladin, Priester, Hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um meine Aussage von vorhin zu erweitern, ich stimme voll und ganz mit denen überein, die sagen, T für Marken ja aber bitte dann die Marken oder Punkte meinetwegen auch nur in den jeweiligen Raids, wie mit ArenaEquip der höchsten Stufe nur für Arenawertungen und somit nur für Arena Leute. Aber nicht wieder die Token-geschichte oder aber 
UNIVERSAL-TOKEN ohne Klassenbindung so das jeder im Raid die gleiche Chance hat auf SEIN Token und nicht einige ihr 3. T-Set für umsonst bekommen während andere fast ihre gesamten DKP drangeben müssen für ihr Maingear.


----------



## Fluti (27. Mai 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Teilweise sind sogar die schon zuviel verlangt.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Genau und das ist das problem. Wie bei mir, wie ich ja schon schrieb. Hauptsache fast T10 voll aber dann nicht einmal wissen wie Ignis funktioniert geschweige denn wie man die Fahrzeuge steuert. 


Und so viel dummheit soll dann weiterhin alles umsonst bekommen?!


Man man, ich weiß noch damals. Pre BC Zeiten, die guten alten Zeiten. Ja da waren die T-Sets noch wertvoll, da wurde man richtig neidisch wenn man jemanden mit T3 gesehn hat. Und da hatte ein Set auch noch seinen berichtigten Namen als Set. Jetzt ist es doch nur noch ein Item, wie jedes andere, wo einfach einen extra Bonus gibt wenn man eine gewisse anzahl hat. Und jeder volltrottel kommt an so ein Item!





Entweder solln die Setteile wieder wie damals bei den Bossen droppen oder eben einfach die Tokens, aber dann auch nicht zu 100%.


----------



## Behem (27. Mai 2010)

Es sollte ein T-Set für Marken geben und ein weiteres für Leute die Raiden (ist in der Form ja jetzt schon mit den Abzeichen). Ich würde aber gerne wieder die alte Aufstellung haben das zb. Füße, Handgelnke etc. dazu kommen für Raider. Nicht 2 T Set Boni sondern 3 oder gar 4 wären toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (27. Mai 2010)

Thunderwolf schrieb:


> Ich finde es sollten Leute die Raiden an dieses Set´s kommen können.Sein wir mal ehrlich es ist schon zu einfach an sehr gute rüssi zu kommen.Daher stimme ich T Set´s nur für Leute die Raiden



Ja genau, und die Leute die nicht Raiden gehen sollen dann in die Röhre gucken? Hackts denn?
Das war das Ziel von Blizzard, das jeder die gleichen Chancen hat. Nicht wenn man sein RL aufgibt und jeden Tag wie blöde Raiden geht und sich den Hintern wund sitzt. Das ist immer noch ein Spiel und keine Arbeit (wie viele Kiddies das leider so sehen, obwohl sie wohl noch nie arbeiten waren), da soll man Spaß haben und leider hat man den nicht wenn man nicht gutes Equipment besitzt. Als normaler Spieler (Nein, nicht Casual und auch nicht nen 24/7 Freak) sieht man ja leider nicht viel von der Welt. Vor dem Dungeonbrowser war ich so gut wie kaum in Instanzen, weil die Leute die gesucht haben einfach so hohe Anforderungen hatten, das ich mich eingeschüchtert gefühlt habe und lieber nicht geantwortet, denn wer weiß ob ich denen gut genug bin. Dank Dungeonbrower und Random-Instanzen ist das nichtmehr nötig, aber es gibt immer noch verbale Prügel wenn man grünes/blaues Equipment hat. Sorry, aber die können mich mal, denn in Instanzen krieg ich Marken und für Marken besseres Equip, wovon dann alle Gruppenmitglieder was haben.
Und zum Thema Raiden: Da gibts zwar auch Marken, aber das sind meist Weekly-Quests und das tu ich mir nicht an. Ich möchte Spielen wann ich will und nicht jede Woche hier und dort hingehen, sondern wann es mir passt. Wie gesagt, es ist nur ein Spiel und ein Spiel sollte keine Verpflichtungen bereiten.
Ich danke den Casuals das WoW so einsteigerfreundlich geworden ist und die ganzen Hardcore-Idioten-Freaks nun rumheulen, so kann man sie wunderbar aussortieren und ignorieren. Denn mal ehrlich, ist es nicht erbärmlich wenn man sich cool vorkommt weil man in einem Spiel sein Leben wegwirft!? Das ist kein Spaß mehr bei denen sondern bitterer Ernst.


----------



## kinziggangster (27. Mai 2010)

ne idee wär vllt ähnlich wie beim pvp, mit cataclysm soll ja eh mehr mit gilde gemacht werden, also wäre doch ein "Gildenranking" was nettes...


----------



## Premutos (27. Mai 2010)

Finde, sie haben das mit dem T10 ganz gut gemacht... da muss man ordentlich lange farmen um da ohne Raids dranzukommen.. mit Raids dementsprechend schneller..
Somit hat das T10 noch einen gewissen Wert.. das T9 hingegen hat man zu schnell, das wird einem wirklich hinterhergeworfen. Wäre übel, wenn es das aktuelle Set wäre..
Aber sie werden es genauso machen wie jetzt; Aktuelle T Sets für die wertvollen Punkte, und das alte hinterherschmeissen... find ich auch ok so, wer sich unbedingt von der Masse abheben will, hat Achievements... Geht Hardmodes machen und lasst den Casuals ihr Equip...


----------



## Exicoo (27. Mai 2010)

Millencolin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an euch alle erstmal, viele gute Antworten drin und wenig geflame.
> 
> Interessant find ich auch die Einführung der Weekly. Blizzard hatte ja eig. die Absicht das die Spieler die älteren Instanzen besuchen. Wäre gut wenns nich immer die ersten Bosse wären -.-


Der 2. oder 3. wäre optimal. Finde es aber nicht schlimm, wie es jetzt gerade ist...


----------



## Headsick (27. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es sinnvoll, dass man sich für MArken oder Punkte schicke Sachen kaufen kann. Aber ich finde die Vorteile aus den T-Sets brauchst man doch auch nur wenn man raidet, von daher Token find ich ganz ok, oder was noch besser wäre, Schlachtzugeigene MArken, für die man ausschließlich T-Teile kaufen kann. 
MfG


----------



## boyclar (27. Mai 2010)

Ich vermisse es als man noch mit blauen items geraidet ist.. (classic) und erst durch die raids "epic" bekommen hat. Deshalb stimme ich dafür das man keine t-sets mehr mit marken bekommt... Es sollte wieder so sein wie früher... Spieler mit 2-5 set teilen bestaunen und nicht sagen "boar muss der langeweile gehabt haben um sich den mist zu holen" vote 4 Classic!










ACHSO UND ICH MÖCHTE DAS BLIZZARD CLASSIC SERVER ZUR VERFÜGUNG STELLEN!!! Aber naja träume sind träume


----------



## heiduei (27. Mai 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Ja genau, und die Leute die nicht Raiden gehen sollen dann in die Röhre gucken? Hackts denn?
> Das war das Ziel von Blizzard, das jeder die gleichen Chancen hat. Nicht wenn man sein RL aufgibt und jeden Tag wie blöde Raiden geht und sich den Hintern wund sitzt. Das ist immer noch ein Spiel und keine Arbeit (wie viele Kiddies das leider so sehen, obwohl sie wohl noch nie arbeiten waren), da soll man Spaß haben und leider hat man den nicht wenn man nicht gutes Equipment besitzt. Als normaler Spieler (Nein, nicht Casual und auch nicht nen 24/7 Freak) sieht man ja leider nicht viel von der Welt. Vor dem Dungeonbrowser war ich so gut wie kaum in Instanzen, weil die Leute die gesucht haben einfach so hohe Anforderungen hatten, das ich mich eingeschüchtert gefühlt habe und lieber nicht geantwortet, denn wer weiß ob ich denen gut genug bin. Dank Dungeonbrower und Random-Instanzen ist das nichtmehr nötig, aber es gibt immer noch verbale Prügel wenn man grünes/blaues Equipment hat. Sorry, aber die können mich mal, denn in Instanzen krieg ich Marken und für Marken besseres Equip, wovon dann alle Gruppenmitglieder was haben.
> Und zum Thema Raiden: Da gibts zwar auch Marken, aber das sind meist Weekly-Quests und das tu ich mir nicht an. Ich möchte Spielen wann ich will und nicht jede Woche hier und dort hingehen, sondern wann es mir passt. Wie gesagt, es ist nur ein Spiel und ein Spiel sollte keine Verpflichtungen bereiten.
> Ich danke den Casuals das WoW so einsteigerfreundlich geworden ist und die ganzen Hardcore-Idioten-Freaks nun rumheulen, so kann man sie wunderbar aussortieren und ignorieren. Denn mal ehrlich, ist es nicht erbärmlich wenn man sich cool vorkommt weil man in einem Spiel sein Leben wegwirft!? Das ist kein Spaß mehr bei denen sondern bitterer Ernst.



GOTT, DANKE FÜR DIESEN GLEICHGESINNTEN !!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem ist es mittlerweile wirklich nur mit t9 in nen raid zu kommen ...
bevor es das lfg-tool gab, war ich froh , das ich voll "rar" ausgestattet war ...
in BC hatte ich als pala leider auch nur 1en richtigen schadenszauber, was mich richtig genervt hatt... jetzt flamen wieder alle den pala weil se alle 0,0000000031483643 skill für pvp haben... Und vom shami/krieger will ich garnet erst reden ...
da sieht man, WotLK hatt alles besser gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (28. Mai 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Ja genau, und die Leute die nicht Raiden gehen sollen dann in die Röhre gucken? Hackts denn?
> Das war das Ziel von Blizzard, das jeder die gleichen Chancen hat. Nicht wenn man sein RL aufgibt und jeden Tag wie blöde Raiden geht und sich den Hintern wund sitzt. Das ist immer noch ein Spiel und keine Arbeit (wie viele Kiddies das leider so sehen, obwohl sie wohl noch nie arbeiten waren), da soll man Spaß haben und leider hat man den nicht wenn man nicht gutes Equipment besitzt. Als normaler Spieler (Nein, nicht Casual und auch nicht nen 24/7 Freak) sieht man ja leider nicht viel von der Welt. Vor dem Dungeonbrowser war ich so gut wie kaum in Instanzen, weil die Leute die gesucht haben einfach so hohe Anforderungen hatten, das ich mich eingeschüchtert gefühlt habe und lieber nicht geantwortet, denn wer weiß ob ich denen gut genug bin. Dank Dungeonbrower und Random-Instanzen ist das nichtmehr nötig, aber es gibt immer noch verbale Prügel wenn man grünes/blaues Equipment hat. Sorry, aber die können mich mal, denn in Instanzen krieg ich Marken und für Marken besseres Equip, wovon dann alle Gruppenmitglieder was haben.
> Und zum Thema Raiden: Da gibts zwar auch Marken, aber das sind meist Weekly-Quests und das tu ich mir nicht an. Ich möchte Spielen wann ich will und nicht jede Woche hier und dort hingehen, sondern wann es mir passt. Wie gesagt, es ist nur ein Spiel und ein Spiel sollte keine Verpflichtungen bereiten.
> Ich danke den Casuals das WoW so einsteigerfreundlich geworden ist und die ganzen Hardcore-Idioten-Freaks nun rumheulen, so kann man sie wunderbar aussortieren und ignorieren. Denn mal ehrlich, ist es nicht erbärmlich wenn man sich cool vorkommt weil man in einem Spiel sein Leben wegwirft!? Das ist kein Spaß mehr bei denen sondern bitterer Ernst.



Huh, da muss ich widersprechen. Zu BC-Zeiten hab ich gearbeitet, hab meinen Freund besucht, hab Sachen mit meiner Schwester/Freunden unternommen. Man muss nicht jeden Tag vor dem PC hocken, wenn man raidet. Wir hatten 2 Raidtage die Woche (meistens Mittwoch und Sonntag), da gings dann halt von halb acht bis 11 Uhr in die Raid-Ini. Es hat zwar ne Weile gedauert, bis wir z.B. Kara durchhatten (am Anfang kamen wir nur bis zum Kurator/Aran, dann war Schluss) oder nach Gruul noch Maggi legen konnten, aber wir sind stetig vorangekommen.

Raiden heißt nicht, sein RL aufzugeben :-/


----------



## gandosh shatt (28. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich bin der meinung das das System wie es jetzt ist ganz gut ist !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BALKANBiEST (28. Mai 2010)

Millencolin schrieb:


> das hast du wohl falsch verstanden .... meienr meinung nach kommt der gs check daher das man alles so bekommt.



Moment, wenn eh alle das "gute" Equipment haben, wozu dann nen gearcheck durchführen?
Das erscheint dann ja sinnlos, wenn eh alle (aktuell z.B.) T9 oder T10 haben.

Selbst wenn man T9/T10 hat, sagt dies null über Teamfähigkeit, Spielerfahrung oder sonstiges aus.
Nur, dass man weiß, wie man rankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragnaz (28. Mai 2010)

ich fänds gut wenn es die t-sets auschließlich wieder in raids gibt. früher zu classic oder bc gab es auch t-sets und dungeon sets, warum nicht das wieder einführen? zudem dass die t-sets wieder was exklusives werden, würde es wieder mehr vielfalt in die einheitswelt von wow kommen, auch wenn ich die entwickler verstehen kann, wenn ihnen keine neuen itemskins mehr einfallen nach 5 jahren^^.
blizz könnte dafür ja ein community event veranstalten und die ideen der community in ihre items miteinzubeziehen, sowas gabs auch seiner zeit schon bei Guild Wars, wo manche waffen komplett von der community designed wurden


----------



## RedShirt (28. Mai 2010)

T-Sets nur in Raids.

Und keine Items über Marken, oder doch die 2 Trümmer?

Dann wirds lustig.

Mein Twink ist 80.

Auf nach:

Naxx ... fertig?
Ulduar ... fertig?
PDK ... fertig?
ICC ... uff

Viel Spaß einen Twink auszurüsten.
Ach stimmt, man bekommt ja keine Marken sondern Drops bzw. auf den Slotplatz gebundene Tokens ... prima! Also 10x so oft die Instanz raiden bis man seine Teile ausgetauscht hat.

Na, hoffentlich kommt die nächste Expansion dann 2013, bis dahin ist man mit einer Handvoll Twinks da durch... oder wir gehen zurück in die Zeit: Du bist Dein Char. Genau 1. Sonst nix. Mehr geht in der Zeit nicht =)


----------



## Millencolin (28. Mai 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Ja genau, und die Leute die nicht Raiden gehen sollen dann in die Röhre gucken? Hackts denn?
> Das war das Ziel von Blizzard, das jeder die gleichen Chancen hat. Nicht wenn man sein RL aufgibt und jeden Tag wie blöde Raiden geht und sich den Hintern wund sitzt. Das ist immer noch ein Spiel und keine Arbeit (wie viele Kiddies das leider so sehen, obwohl sie wohl noch nie arbeiten waren), da soll man Spaß haben und leider hat man den nicht wenn man nicht gutes Equipment besitzt. Als normaler Spieler (Nein, nicht Casual und auch nicht nen 24/7 Freak) sieht man ja leider nicht viel von der Welt. Vor dem Dungeonbrowser war ich so gut wie kaum in Instanzen, weil die Leute die gesucht haben einfach so hohe Anforderungen hatten, das ich mich eingeschüchtert gefühlt habe und lieber nicht geantwortet, denn wer weiß ob ich denen gut genug bin. Dank Dungeonbrower und Random-Instanzen ist das nichtmehr nötig, aber es gibt immer noch verbale Prügel wenn man grünes/blaues Equipment hat. Sorry, aber die können mich mal, denn in Instanzen krieg ich Marken und für Marken besseres Equip, wovon dann alle Gruppenmitglieder was haben.
> Und zum Thema Raiden: Da gibts zwar auch Marken, aber das sind meist Weekly-Quests und das tu ich mir nicht an. Ich möchte Spielen wann ich will und nicht jede Woche hier und dort hingehen, sondern wann es mir passt. Wie gesagt, es ist nur ein Spiel und ein Spiel sollte keine Verpflichtungen bereiten.
> Ich danke den Casuals das WoW so einsteigerfreundlich geworden ist und die ganzen Hardcore-Idioten-Freaks nun rumheulen, so kann man sie wunderbar aussortieren und ignorieren. Denn mal ehrlich, ist es nicht erbärmlich wenn man sich cool vorkommt weil man in einem Spiel sein Leben wegwirft!? Das ist kein Spaß mehr bei denen sondern bitterer Ernst.



MIMIMIMI die die nicht raiden?

ich mach auch kein PvP/Arena .... aber ich will das auch haben also giev mir schnell pvp eq.

die haben pech gehabt ! ich bekomm auch kein gehalt wenn ich nich arbeiten geh.


----------



## Step1 (28. Mai 2010)

Millencolin schrieb:


> MIMIMIMI die die nicht raiden?
> 
> ich mach auch kein PvP/Arena .... aber ich will das auch haben also giev mir schnell pvp eq.
> 
> die haben pech gehabt ! ich bekomm auch kein gehalt wenn ich nich arbeiten geh.


----------



## Step1 (28. Mai 2010)

damit hast du bestätigt was er sagte...es ist ein spiel und keine arbeit...falls du den unterschied kennst


----------



## Tschinkn (28. Mai 2010)

Gebt den Leuten bitte die Tier-Sets! Die Leute sollen in die Raidinstanzen. Ich will keine Ausreden mehr hören!

Derzeit legen die Leute die Freeloot-Bosse 1-6 im 10er und 25er und stehen dann mit Itemlevelschnitt >251 auf den Treppen vor den Banken von Dalaran rum, passieren die Gearchecks und knicken dann beim Prof ein bzw sind unbrauchbar für Progress-Stammgruppen.

Gleichzeitig kann man aber den Loot der Viertel-Chefs attraktiver machen. Der Loot vom LK ist z.B. nicht so berauschend und auch der Loot von Prof/Lana'thel/Sindragosa ist jetzt nicht viel toller als der beim Luftschiffkampf. Wenn der Loot viel besser ist und die Leute dann den LK und seine Offiziere abfarmen gehen - was ist daran das Problem? Ziel erreicht würde ich sagen. 

Der Loot aus den Hardmodes kann auch besser sein. Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist m.E. die kommende Gleichberechtigung zwischen 10er und 25er. Es ist nicht so nachvollziehbar, dass ich aus den 10er HMs das gleiche Gear bekomme wie von den 25er Freelootbossen.


----------



## Shendria (28. Mai 2010)

Da stellt sich mir unweigerlich die Frage warum ich für meinen dritten, vierten.... zehnten Twink Endequip brauche? Ich kann mir net vorstellen das jetzt jemand mit 10 Twinks erfolgreich raidet. DAS wär dann nämlich wirklich ein Freak. Wenn ich ehrlich bin hätte ich net mal Bock drauf mit 3 Chars durch ICC zu rennen weil mir das zuviel Zeitaufwand wäre (Immerhin gut 5-6 Stunden pro Char bis wir Arthas down hätten). Ich mach das net mal mit 2 Chars weils ich eben meine Prioritäten da anders gesteckt hab. 1 Char zum Raiden, der Rest zum "gimpen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, mehr als 2 Abende bin ich auch nicht bereit zu raiden, außer ich muss mal aushelfen oder so. => Mein Schamane hat am Ende nur noch ICC10 geraidet, einige Bosse HM (glaub 8/12 bevor ich aus der Gruppe bin), der Rest nh. Für meine Twinks brauch ich ehrlich gesagt kein ICC-HM-Equip... wenn du das unbedingt brauchst dann musst du jetzt genauso wie früher mit mehr Zeitaufwand rechnen.  Aber das ist halt nur das, wie ich es für mich ausgesucht habe um nicht letztendlich irgendwann täglich 10 Stunden vor WoW zu sitzen....


----------



## Tschinkn (28. Mai 2010)

Zusatz: Aus meiner Sicht sind die Tiersets das Equip von der Stange. Wer ein Set komplett hat, macht keinen großen Fehler und braucht auch nicht unbedingt Spreadsheets, Rawr & Co.
Das ist gut. Deshalb: Schwelle für die T-Sets niedrig halten und den Leuten den Einstieg in die Raidinstanzen ermöglichen. Ist auch gut für die Raidleiter. T-Set reicht - also mitnehmen.

Non-Set-Equip erfordert viel Wissen und darf m.E. auch besser sein als die Non-Tier-Sets.
Wer erfolgreich raidet, der will nicht tragen, was alle tragen. Zumindest ich nicht.


----------



## RedShirt (28. Mai 2010)

> Da stellt sich mir unweigerlich die Frage warum ich für meinen dritten, vierten.... zehnten Twink Endequip brauche?



"Mist, unser Schami kann heut nicht, hat einer evtl n Schami-Twink?"

<--- ? 

Früher: "Oh nein, Mist, kein Gildenschami on, aber tausend andere DDs wie ihr schon seid, keiner von euch hat n ICC-Twink, schau mer random ... ah, random weiß ich nicht wie der spielt...aaah"
Jetzt: "Kein Ding, hab noch einen, Equip sollte passen, Marken eben + paarmal ICC10er mitgegangen"

<-- damit kommst weit, wenn der nicht, wie manche hier vorschlagen, auf Naxxniveau rumhängen würde, weil er schlicht alles "durchraiden" müsste. =) das Überspringen macht schon Sinn.

Genau *da* liegt der Hund begraben.

Ah, und *so* viel mehr Zeitaufwand ist es auch nicht - und wird noch weniger, wenn 10er und 25er eine ID teilen =)


----------



## Mofeist (28. Mai 2010)

Nur Leute die Raiden sollten an t-sets kommen, mich nervt das tierisch das jeder frisch 80er gleich innerhalb von 24h an 1-2 dinger kommen kann


----------



## Littletall (28. Mai 2010)

Hier nochmal zusammenfassend, was ich für ein gutes System halten würde:

Blizz hat ja schon angekündigt, dass es ab Cata Punkte geben wird statt Marken (einige von euch haben sicher die Heldentat "Emblematisch" bemerkt).

Es gibt zwei Arten von Punkten zum Sammeln. Die einen erhält man in den heroischen Dungeons und die andere in Raids. Beide kann man für Rüstungsgegenstände eintauschen, die einen sind für heroische Dungeons sehr gut geeignet und die anderen für Raids (evtl. werden diese upgedatet, je höher die Raids werden).

Die T-Teile gibt es für Token, allerdings sind diese jetzt universal. Also alle Klassen dürfen es nehmen und kann somit fair verwürfelt oder einem vorher abgesprochenen Mitspieler überreicht werden.

Dass es für die Hero-Dungeons andere Punkte gibt, halte ich für sinnvoll, dass man sich damit nicht so overgearen kann, wenn man nicht raiden gehen kann oder möchte. So bleiben diese eine Herausforderung. Ich fand die Hero Dungeons von BC genau richtig. Auch durfte man da ja erst nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Rufpunkten rein (respektvoll fand ich etwas zu hoch, aber wohlwollend ist ok). Das könnte man wieder einführen.
Außerdem braucht niemand, der nicht raiden möchte, ein Raid-Equip. Das kann man sich durch das Raiden der früheren Instanzen besorgen, so dass diese nicht völlig aussterben aber man sie nicht ständig jede Woche neu angehen muss, da Item xyz nicht droppt.

Korrigiert mich, wenn Fehler in meinen Überlegungen sind..hab das recht hastig getippt.


----------



## 10kDays (28. Mai 2010)

Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Das jetzige System finde ich sehr gut. In den Heros kann man gut Triumph-Marken farmen. So kommt man einigermaßen schnell an ganz gutes Equip. Wenn man dann noch die neuen Heros abklappert ist man nach zwei, drei Wochen intensives Spielen bereit für PDK. Und jeder, der schonmal einen Twink hochgezogen hat, ist darüber auch ganz froh.
> 
> *Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, kommt man nicht an T10 ohne Icc zu raiden. Maximal 19 Frost-Marken kann man in der Woche abstauben und dass auch nur, wenn man wirklich täglich seine rnd hc macht und die weekly.
> 
> ...



/sign


genauso schauts aus ^^


----------



## Mofeist (28. Mai 2010)

10kDays schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> genauso schauts aus ^^



wieso brauchen NICHT RAIDER! Raid equip? wofür den bitte? wenn ihr nicht raidet wofür braucht ihr dann die T-teile?!


----------



## mmm79 (28. Mai 2010)

BALKANBiEST schrieb:


> Ja, Sets für Marken/Punkte/...
> 
> Denn dank GS & Co. werden sonst Leute gar nicht zu Raids mitgenommen, in denen sie das Equipment bekommen könnten, dass sie brauchen um am Raid teilnehmen zu dürfen
> 
> ...




GS & Co verdanken wir eben dieser Situation das man sich das zeug für Marken kaufen kann...

Sowas gabs fürher net

zu bc zeiten wahr eben alles besser ...


----------



## mmm79 (28. Mai 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> wieso brauchen NICHT RAIDER! Raid equip? wofür den bitte? wenn ihr nicht raidet wofür braucht ihr dann die T-teile?!




zum Posen natürlich ^^
Obwohl das dann keinen Sinn mehr macht, weil eh jeder in Txy rumläuft


----------



## Athenoviel (28. Mai 2010)

Hey,
ich halte nicht viel von dem Tokensystem, ich hatte zu BC und Naxx (wotlk) zeiten einfach kein glück mit den Tokens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt wo man die T-Teile auch durch Marken bekommt, bekommt man, ohne Würfelglück zu brauchen, an T-Teile. Dennoch ist es besch****** das auch nicht raider an die T10 Items durch die Tägliche zufällige Instanz und durch die Weekly kommen. Würde man die weekly (nicht die in ICC selbst sondern die bei dem Typen in Dalaran) und die 2 extra frostmarken durch die rnd heroic müsste man ja Raiden um an t10 zu kommen.



MfG


----------



## szene333 (28. Mai 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle die dafür gestimmt haben dass nur Raider T-Sets bekommen können:
> mindert es eure Erfolge wenn casuals an die Vorgängersets des aktuellen raids kommen können.
> Kommt das nur so rüber oder spielen wirklich viele nicht aus Spaß sondern um "Erfolg" zu haben. Oo



Erstmal stimmt Deine Aussage ja so nicht. Mit Marken aus 5er HC kann man ja auch T-Sets aus dem aktuellen Raidcontent erwerben.

Desweiteren führt das derzeitige Markensystem dazu, dass von zu vielen Leuten Content einfach übersprungen wird, weil es zur Zeit so ist, dass man mit Triumphmarken ohne großen Aufwand ICC-Ready werden kann. Wer geht denn jetzt noch Naxx, Ulduar oder PDK? Soviel zum Thema "Jeder soll alles sehen". Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Die meisten haben Ulduar (diese phantastische Instanz) wohl höchstens bis Auriaya gesehen. Jetzt geht da keiner mehr hin, weil die Items nur Level 219/226 haben.

Übrigens: Ich spiele, weil ich Spass und Erfolg haben will. Das Eine schließt das Andere nämlich nicht aus.


----------



## ch.b. (28. Mai 2010)

keine T-Sets für marken!

zu bc konnte man wenigestens an den set-teilen noch mehr oder weniger erkennen wer was drauf hat und wer nicht
und jetzt? jetzt laufen alle in einem einheits-brei rum und jeder wirklich jeder auch wenn er gar keine ahung von seiner klasse hat,
kommt an gutes eq - da musste ja so ne plage wie gs kommen damit man aus den vielen leuten mit gutem eq noch die besten herausfiltern kann
nach dem prinzip der hat besseres eq als der andere der muss merh skill haben, was sich leider als sehr trügerisch herausstellt dank
den T-Sets für marken


----------



## RedShirt (28. Mai 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Erstmal stimmt Deine Aussage ja so nicht. Mit Marken aus 5er HC kann man ja auch T-Sets aus dem aktuellen Raidcontent erwerben.



T9 ist nicht mehr aktuell.
Und die 2 Marken für die Daily zählen m.E.n. auch nur begrenzt. Die kann man nicht "erfarmen in kürzester Zeit". 
95 Marken /2 = 47,5 Tage für nicht-Schulter/Hand-Slot.
Viel Spaß.



szene333 schrieb:


> Wer geht denn jetzt noch Naxx, Ulduar oder PDK?



Existiert das Wort "Markenfarmrun" in Deinem Wortschatz? 

Ohne Gilde, rein RND wirds schwer. Aber viele (kleinere) Gilden gehen Naxx->Ulduar->PDK um ihre Leute zu *trainieren* für ICC - komisch, aber wahr.




szene333 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema "Jeder soll alles sehen". Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Die meisten haben Ulduar (diese phantastische Instanz) wohl höchstens bis Auriaya gesehen. Jetzt geht da keiner mehr hin, weil die Items nur Level 219/226 haben.
> 
> Übrigens: Ich spiele, weil ich Spass und Erfolg haben will. Das Eine schließt das Andere nämlich nicht aus.




@Naxx
seh ich nur Markenfarmruns  rnd.

@Ulduar
bin ich aktuell in einer HM Gruppe, ohne die Instanz nach Auriaya gesehen zu haben. Und ich finds geil.
Die Teile mögen dort kleineren Itemlevel haben, aber ich find die extrem stylisch, und viele Trinkets halten bis inkl. ICC (Trinketdrops sind immer Glückssache).

@PDK
Jeden Tag sehe ich Rnd-Anfragen im Chat mit PDK10-Pdok10-PDK25.
PDK25 hauptsächlich wegen Trinkets. PdOK wegen Erfolgen.

Deine Verallgemeinerung ist also Usus.

So, und jetzt nochmal die Selbstwiderlegung:



> zu bc konnte man wenigestens an den set-teilen noch mehr oder weniger erkennen wer was drauf hat und wer nicht





> und jetzt? (...)
> nach dem prinzip der hat besseres eq als der andere der muss merh skill haben, was sich leider als sehr trügerisch herausstellt dank



Das ist zu BC natürlich niemals passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nieeeeeee. Da war alles besser.
Das Gedächtnis ist ein wundersames Ding.


----------



## Mofeist (28. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> T9 ist nicht mehr aktuell.
> Und die 2 Marken für die Daily zählen m.E.n. auch nur begrenzt. Die kann man nicht "erfarmen in kürzester Zeit".
> 95 Marken /2 = 47,5 Tage für nicht-Schulter/Hand-Slot.
> Viel Spaß.
> ...



Man kann sichs halt auch schön reden, der eine Raid der im Monat Ulduar geht wenn überhaupt oder die 2 raids im Monat die Naxx gehen.. ja stimmt die sind mir doch aufgefallen.


----------



## RedShirt (28. Mai 2010)

Du meinst jeden Freitag HM 10 (inkl. Erfolge absahnen) und Samstag HM25?

Ja, stimmt, das ist in Deiner Zeitrechnung nur 1/Monat.

Das ist nur der Stammraid den ich kenne (mitspiele). Gibt noch mehr.

Kann natürlich serverabhängig sein, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann auch völlig ignorant sein und seine Meinung absolutistisch betrachten.

Bitte gern.


----------



## Mofeist (28. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Du meinst jeden Freitag HM 10 (inkl. Erfolge absahnen) und Samstag HM25?
> 
> Ja, stimmt, das ist in Deiner Zeitrechnung nur 1/Monat.
> 
> ...



jo 1 Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr gut das macht die Sache natürlich ganz anders! Der großteil der frisch 80er überspringt diese Innis einfach.


----------



## Mofeist (28. Mai 2010)

was doch die ideale lösung wäre für cata, ein set ala d0 was man dann auch noch zu 0,5 durch quests oder heromodes/achievments aufwerten kann (also in 5er instanzen)


----------



## Freakypriest (28. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> T-Sets nur in Raids.
> 
> Und keine Items über Marken, oder doch die 2 Trümmer?
> 
> ...



mumpitz

Zu Classic/BC hat man auch seine Twinks equippen können, ohne größere Probleme es gab einfach entsprechend mehr Twinkruns für alle Ini's. Und man musste sich durch die Sets hocharbeiten und nicht wie jetzt fast im Endcontend einsteigen.


----------



## Shendria (28. Mai 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Hier nochmal zusammenfassend, was ich für ein gutes System halten würde:
> 
> Blizz hat ja schon angekündigt, dass es ab Cata Punkte geben wird statt Marken (einige von euch haben sicher die Heldentat "Emblematisch" bemerkt).
> 
> ...



Das funktioniert aber nur bei den ersten 2 T-Set so noch im Rahmen, wo es auch kein Problem ist. Nur bei der nächsten Stufe werden die Raid-Punkte nur auf die Raid-Inis des aktuellen Content begrenzt. Die darunter bekommen dann wieder die "Hero"-Punkte => ab jedem weiteren wird immer wieder Content übersprungen komplett übersprungen. Ob jetzt Punkte oder Marken bleibt sich egal....   
Es ist einfach Schade das man irgendwann soviel Content auslassen kann... wie schon einige geschrieben haben... Ulduar, eine der schönsten Raid-Inis die ich kenne. Wieviele kennen die Instanz denn wirklich noch?   Der Großteil kennt gerade noch Flammenlevi wegen der Weekly, und da ist kennen auch schon übertrieben. Der Boss hat noch nie eine Schwierigkeit (zumindest ohne HM) dargestellt, trotzdem war er zur aktuellen Zeit ein wenig anspruchsvoller wie er jetzt ist... Mit dem richtigen Equip ist der Boss jetzt auch zu zweit legbar im 10er.... Das beste Beispiel ist halt immer noch Malygos, wie von mir auch schon erwähnt. Ich möchte echt net mit ihm Tauschen, weil die Bauchschmerzen vor Lachen würd ich net ertragen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich vergönne echt jedem sein Equip, solang derjenige auch seinen Char ein wenig beherrscht. Wenn ich dann sehe das ein ICC-25 equipter Mage an Saurfang10 nh net mal über 4k dps kommt, dann frag ich mich eben wirklich was so jemand im Endcontent zu suchen hat. Einmal lass ich sowas ja durchgehn, nach dem Run kann man ja ihm mit Tips und Tricks weiterhelfen, aber wenn dann das nächste Mal wieder sowas kommt, dann tut es mir echt leid, dann kick. Ich geb gern neuen die Chance, auch ne zweite (ich hab die schließlich auch mal bekommen), aber irgendwann sollte man auch selber einsehn können das man den Rest der Gruppe mehr behindert als das man ihnen hilft, und genau in diesem Moment sollte man auch so ehrlich sein können und sagen " Nehmt wen anders mit... ". Da mit Equip aber so um sich geworfen wird heute, fehlt vielen die gesunde Selbsteinschätzung....


----------



## Mykeeper (28. Mai 2010)

Tier Sets sollen etwas besonderes sein, somit verhindert man den Klamotten-Einheitsbrei aus Cataclysm!


----------



## mattenowie (28. Mai 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> Millencolin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das hast du wohl falsch verstanden .... meienr meinung nach kommt der gs check daher das man alles so bekommt.
> ...



und was bitte hat das jetzt mit der aussage von millencolin zu tun??


----------



## Mofeist (28. Mai 2010)

Mykeeper schrieb:


> Tier Sets sollen etwas besonderes sein, somit verhindert man den Klamotten-Einheitsbrei aus Cataclysm!




meinst sicher wotlk


----------



## szene333 (28. Mai 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Ja genau, und die Leute die nicht Raiden gehen sollen dann in die Röhre gucken? Hackts denn?
> Das war das Ziel von Blizzard, das jeder die gleichen Chancen hat. Nicht wenn man sein RL aufgibt und jeden Tag wie blöde Raiden geht und sich den Hintern wund sitzt. Das ist immer noch ein Spiel und keine Arbeit (wie viele Kiddies das leider so sehen, obwohl sie wohl noch nie arbeiten waren), da soll man Spaß haben und leider hat man den nicht wenn man nicht gutes Equipment besitzt. Als normaler Spieler (Nein, nicht Casual und auch nicht nen 24/7 Freak) sieht man ja leider nicht viel von der Welt. Vor dem Dungeonbrowser war ich so gut wie kaum in Instanzen, weil die Leute die gesucht haben einfach so hohe Anforderungen hatten, das ich mich eingeschüchtert gefühlt habe und lieber nicht geantwortet, denn wer weiß ob ich denen gut genug bin. Dank Dungeonbrower und Random-Instanzen ist das nichtmehr nötig, aber es gibt immer noch verbale Prügel wenn man grünes/blaues Equipment hat. Sorry, aber die können mich mal, denn in Instanzen krieg ich Marken und für Marken besseres Equip, wovon dann alle Gruppenmitglieder was haben.
> Und zum Thema Raiden: Da gibts zwar auch Marken, aber das sind meist Weekly-Quests und das tu ich mir nicht an. Ich möchte Spielen wann ich will und nicht jede Woche hier und dort hingehen, sondern wann es mir passt. Wie gesagt, es ist nur ein Spiel und ein Spiel sollte keine Verpflichtungen bereiten.
> Ich danke den Casuals das WoW so einsteigerfreundlich geworden ist und die ganzen Hardcore-Idioten-Freaks nun rumheulen, so kann man sie wunderbar aussortieren und ignorieren. Denn mal ehrlich, ist es nicht erbärmlich wenn man sich cool vorkommt weil man in einem Spiel sein Leben wegwirft!? Das ist kein Spaß mehr bei denen sondern bitterer Ernst.



So, jetzt hol erstmal tief Luft und lies Dir nochmal durch, was für ein Müll Du da geschrieben hast.

Ein ernsthafte Frage dazu: Spielst Du eigentlich aktuell WOW?


----------



## Mofeist (28. Mai 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> So, jetzt hol erstmal tief Luft und lies Dir nochmal durch, was für ein Müll Du da geschrieben hast.
> 
> Ein ernsthafte Frage dazu: Spielst Du eigentlich aktuell WOW?



die Frage hab ich mir nach einem gedachten "godlike" auch gestellt xD


----------



## RedShirt (28. Mai 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> mumpitz
> 
> Zu Classic/BC hat man auch seine Twinks equippen können, ohne größere Probleme es gab einfach entsprechend mehr Twinkruns für alle Ini's. Und man musste sich durch die Sets hocharbeiten und nicht wie jetzt fast im Endcontend einsteigen.



lies nochmal, was ich geschrieben habe.

Also:

Auf durch Naxx, hocharbeiten. Oh fehlt noch viel -> weiter Naxx bis zur Vergasung
Dann Ulduar
Dann PDK
dann - endlich! - twink Endcontentfähig.

Sorry, aber ich habe noch was andres zu tun als jeden Tag Twinkruns zu machen bis ich umfalle - und dann Pech beim Itemwürfeln zu haben.

Möcht wissen, warum viele Angst um den vermeintlichen "Elite"-status haben, wenn man "fast direkt" im Endcontent anfängt.
Das erste Viertel klatscht man relativ im Vorbeigehen weg, danach siebts immer noch viele Rnd-Raids raus. 
Ich seh da wenig Probleme.


----------



## Mofeist (28. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> lies nochmal, was ich geschrieben habe.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



wenn du in ner festen gruppe bist die den content nach und nach durchgespielt hat, werden die kein problem haben deinen twink nachzuziehen (also entweder mal ne alte raid inni abfarmen (was wir in bc auch gemacht haben um leute nachzuequipen) oder dich so mit durch die neuste Raidinstanz zu nehmen. aber es sollen doch nicht einfach alle sofort den content überspringen oder?!


----------



## Shendria (28. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich habe noch was andres zu tun als jeden Tag Twinkruns zu machen bis ich umfalle - und dann Pech beim Itemwürfeln zu haben.
> 
> Möcht wissen, warum viele Angst um den vermeintlichen "Elite"-status haben, wenn man "fast direkt" im Endcontent anfängt.
> Das erste Viertel klatscht man relativ im Vorbeigehen weg, danach siebts immer noch viele Rnd-Raids raus.
> Ich seh da wenig Probleme.




Um ihren Elite-Status  gehts denen, die nicht mit Antworten wie "Für Tokens, will mich wieder abheben können... blablablub", oft gar net.  Nur geh dann mal nur Random in ICC... ehrlichgesagt ist es echt grauenhaft was man da alles zu sehen bekommt... Frost-Mages die versuchen Arcaneblast zu spammen, wenn se dann nach dem fünften kein Mana mehr haben mit der Waffe aufn Boss EINPRÜGELN.... sowas findest auch nur 1x komisch oder? 

Wie gesagt, ich bin dafür das man das aktuelle und das Vorgänger-Set nur über Token gibt, alles drunter könnens gern für Marken raushaun.... Damit ist zumindest schon mal gegeben das dann Leute die einfach überhaupt nichts hinbekommen schon im Content davor ausgesiebt werden und ich mich im Endcontent nicht mehr so drum kümmern muss... Da möcht ich mich nämlich um andere Dinge kümmern wie Spieler die nicht mal ansatzweise ihre Chars beherrschen....


----------



## RedShirt (28. Mai 2010)

Wenns in Cata nur noch 1 ID pro Instanz gibt, aber nicht unbedingt weit mehr Instanzen, dann kann das klappen.

Ansonsten gehst Du von etwas aus, das viele nicht (mehr) haben: eine Gilde, wo Leute nachgezogen werden.
(ich habs als Beispiel schon gesagt oben: heute gehn kleinere Gilden auch Naxx+Ulduar+PDK zum Testen+Trainieren und teilw. equippen der Leute).
Da müssten, nehmen wir es ist ein 25er, schon 9 andere Leute Interesse haben, dort hinzugehen - sei es um zu ziehen - oder einen Twink zu equippen.

Das ist wohl die Krux an der Sache.

Eine Stammgruppe (wie ich habe) ist nicht unbedingt bereit, nach 2 Raidtagen in der Woche nochmal 2 zum Nachequippen anzulegen.
Why? 
a)Weil man ja noch irgendwo was andres außer WoW machen will
b)Weil die selben Leute nicht gleichzeitig Zeit haben.

mit HCs und Marken kann ich mir die holen wann ich mag - also krieg ich das Vorgänger-T-Set relativ fix.
Dann auf den aktuellen Content aufzuschließen geht relativ fix.

Gegenfrage: warum sollte ich nicht mit Twink #25 den Content überspringen wollen? Wozu 3 verschiedene Generationen von Sets extra erfarmen (was andres ist es ja nicht mehr, Instanz kennt man) die man danach wieder direkt ablegt?

Ich finds für wirklich viel zu viel Zeitaufwand. Es ist nicht mehr wirklich fordernd oder interessant - nur noch aufwendig. 
D.h. nur Leute mit massiv Zeit werden mit mehreren Twinks raidfähig sein.
Mag ich das? Nein.

@Shendria

Aussieben? Der war gut.
Die mauscheln sich genauso durch wie bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gehn sie halt nicht direkt ICC, sondern erst Naxx. Leecher und Nappel gibts immer.
Nicht jeder mit tollem Gear ist ein Proraider. Manche stecken nur unglaublich viel Zeit rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn von 25 halt 3 Totalausfälle bei sind - c'est la vie.

Stellen wir uns der Realität: Gear sagt nichts über die Fähigkeiten aus.
Und auch wenn ein T-X ganz doll damals anzuschauen war - es wird nicht mehr kommen.

Bei meiner Stammgruppe wurd per Random aufgefüllt, die guten Leute wurden behalten, die schlechten eben nicht mehr eingeladen.
Ist das so schlimm, mal Leuten ne Chance zu geben und sie nicht gleich nach Gear zu bewerten?

PS: Solche Frostmages hab ich noch nicht gesehen - genug Nappel, aber völlige Totalausfälle nicht. War er richtig gesockelt? VZ? Das denk ich in dem Fall auch nicht. Wars evtl doch kein Gearcheck sondern nur ein Gearscorecheck? Wer weiß.


----------



## Shendria (28. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> PS: Solche Frostmages hab ich noch nicht gesehen - genug Nappel, aber völlige Totalausfälle nicht. War er richtig gesockelt? VZ? Das denk ich in dem Fall auch nicht. Wars evtl doch kein Gearcheck sondern nur ein Gearscorecheck? Wer weiß.




Keine Ahnung wie se den bekommen haben... ich hab nur ausgeholfen....^^


zu dem Thema Gilde/Stammgruppe:
Was glaubst du warum es das heute nicht mehr so verbreitet gibt? Denk mal drüber nach.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (28. Mai 2010)

> zu dem Thema Gilde/Stammgruppe:
> Was glaubst du warum es das heute nicht mehr so verbreitet gibt? Denk mal drüber nach....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 könnte ich nur mutmaßen.
Eine Top3 Gilde (die anderen habe ich nicht angeschaut, aber wird ähnlich sein) hat bei uns 5 Raidtage. 100% Anwesenheitspflicht sonst bist raus. 
Ich spiel da nicht mit.

Stammgruppe habe ich mit 1-2 Terminen pro Woche, oft leider nur 1 - weil selbst für den zweiten Termin viele (berufstätig, verheiratet, etc -> RL) nicht immer können.

Ansonsten: Ich denke das Thema "warum ists jetzt so und vorher wars anders" komplex genug ist, um mehr als ein oder zwei Absätze zu füllen. Time goes on.


----------



## jamirro (28. Mai 2010)

wie sollen den Rdm raids zusammenkommen wenn man equip nur durch tokens bekommt. nene meine freunde, das wär mir ehrlich gesagt zuviel aufwand. ich gehe mit nur einem meiner chars ICC als heiler. für die anderen fehlt mir die zeit und equip haben die auch zuwenig gutes.

wenn ich für den priester naxx, ulduar, pdk hätte abfarmen müssen damit ich 1x pro woche irgendwo rdm in einem ICC raid mitgehen kann, wäre ich bestimmt reiner pvpler.


----------



## Braamséry (28. Mai 2010)

Meine Idee wäre ersmal das Add-On Gearscore zu verbieten. Selbst Blizzard sollte gemerkt haben, dass es für viele nicht hilfreich ist und die Dummheit nurnoch fördert. Und ohne ginge es auch.

Des weiteren wäre ich als Raider natürlich für eine Regelung, dass man T-Sets und vergleichbare Teile nur in Raids bekommt. 

Hier wird immer davon geredet, dass viele leute sonst nicht raiden könnten, weil sie nicht mitgenommen werden würden.
Das liegt wiederum daran, dass man so einfach an EQ kommt, dass man das EQ als Starteq fast geschenkt bekommt. Wer heute mit 80 ohne T9 rumrennt hat wirklich nichts getan, weil man dafür nichtmal viel tun muss. Wenn sie das Markensystem wie heute fortführen würden, wäre es auch, nach aktuellem stand, das beste was sie machen könnten. Klar sind es viele Marken, es gibt aber auch viele Gründe dafür.

Ein Grund ist, dass man das Spiel nichtmehr mit BC vergleichen kann.
Wirklich einfach an marken kam man nur in Heros, die nun nicht die einfachsten waren, oder durch Raids und da kam man leicht nur durch kara an marken.
Es dauerte also sich so eq zu holen eine weile, anders als heute.
Da man heute Pipi einfache 10er Raids mit free-marken hat, muss man ein solches markensystem auch weiterführen. Dann würden, wenn es EQ nur mit marken aus dem Content gäbe, auch nicht so einfach zu holendes EQ.
Mal als Vergleich:

Heute läuft jeder, weil man überall die marken bekommt, mit T9+ rum.
Wenn man T9 bzw vergleichbares für Marken aus PDK vergeben hätte, müsste jeder erstmal die vorigen raids gehen.
Dadurch würden, vor allem durch twinks oder neueinsteiger, die alten raids auch bevölkert bleiben, ähnlich wie zu bc. Da waren viele gilden noch bei TK/SSC als wotlk rauskam, weil man es nicht einfach durch Markeneq überspringen konnte bis 2.4.
Dadurch wären doch alle glücklich wenn man für alle raids etwas finden würde und die leute, anders als heute, nicht alles geschenkt bekommen würden. Oder gibt es sonst noch ein spiel in dem man alles für lau bekommt wie in WoW? Um dem mal entgegenzuwirken.

Es gibt nämlich nichts verlgiehcbar einfaches wenn man es so betrachtet. Da wird einem schnell klar, dass WoW da ein vorreiter ist. 
Undzwar nicht im Casual fördern, sondern im Dummheit fördern. Es erforderte nämlich nicht zu viel um zumindest BT/MH zu sehen. Man musste nur schlau genug für eine bewerbung in einer Durchschnittsgilde sein. Da das aber viele nichtmehr hinkriegen ist auch klar warum viele whinen.

So far...


----------



## RedShirt (28. Mai 2010)

> Heute läuft jeder, weil man überall die marken bekommt, mit T9+ rum.
> Wenn man T9 bzw vergleichbares für Marken aus PDK vergeben hätte, müsste jeder erstmal die vorigen raids gehen.
> Dadurch würden, vor allem durch twinks oder neueinsteiger, die alten raids auch bevölkert bleiben, ähnlich wie zu bc. Da waren viele gilden noch bei TK/SSC als wotlk rauskam, weil man es nicht einfach durch Markeneq überspringen konnte bis 2.4.
> Dadurch wären doch alle glücklich wenn man für alle raids etwas finden würde und die leute, anders als heute, nicht alles geschenkt bekommen würden. Oder gibt es sonst noch ein spiel in dem man alles für lau bekommt wie in WoW? Um dem mal entgegenzuwirken.



Damit tötest Du alle raidfähigen Twinks auf einen Schlag. GZ.
Erzähl mal, wieviele Raidmember denkst Du, nachdem sie sich durch 2-x Vorinstanzen geschlagen haben, jetzt *endlich* ihre Ausrüstung halbwegs komplett haben, werden dasselbe noch mit - sagen wir - 2 Twinks machen?

Leute, die 5 Tage die Woche raiden oder auch welche mit nur 2 Tagen? 

Ich picke nochwas raus:



> Da waren viele gilden noch bei TK/SSC als wotlk rauskam, weil man es nicht einfach durch Markeneq überspringen konnte bis 2.4.



Du möchtest also, daß es bedeutend länger dauert, bis jemand im Endcontent ankommt, weil Raidmember sehr lange brauchen, bis sie erstmal dort sind. z.B. weil Equipment Glückssache war. Fehlt einem der Helm und er droppt nicht -> Pech. Soviel zur Raidgrundausstattung.
Es geht also nicht um können - es geht rein um Knappheit an Gear. Ah, ok, Können sekundär, Du bist Dein Gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darauf hab ich Bock.

Schöne heile Welt.

In dem Sinne - ich hab jetzt wirklich keine Lust mehr wiederzukäuen wie ein Taure, verabschiede ich mich aus der Diskussion.

Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## Shendria (28. Mai 2010)

ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was jetzt daran so schlimm wäre wirklich noch 1 Content dazwischen frei zu lassen (also z.b. T9/T10 über Token, T8 komplett über Hero-Marken). Weil ganz ehrlich, wenn ich den Bock habe mit 5 Twinks im Endcontent zu raiden, dann spiel ich die Klassen doch wirklich gern und dann hab ich auch kein Problem damit das sie halt ein Monat später erst für den Endcontent ready sind.... Und wenn man ne Gilde bzw. nen Stammraid hat die gern darauf bauen würden das man auch mal nen Twink einwechseln kann, weil man bei nem Boss ohne Heldentum z.b. nicht auskommt, dann ist es auch nicht so das Problem wenn man den einen Char mit weniger gutem Equip für den Kampf einwechselt. Ich hatte bei meinem ersten ICC-Besuch auch noch ein Schild aus Naxx, das Trinket von Sath trag ich heute  noch... es war trotzdem kein Problem bis Sindragosa zu kommen.... 
Und es war auch zu BC nicht wirklich anders. Ich bin bis MH mit meinem Schamanen mit *grünen *Stiefeln rumgerannt weil ich einfach kein Dropglück hatte, nicht mal in den Hero-Instanzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Die Trinkets waren auch "nur" blau.... Trotzdem hats gereicht das ich bei einer Gilde untergekommen bin und auch gleich T5/T6-Content mitraiden konnte. Achja.. und das auch mit 2 Chars weil wir ab und zu meinen Magier doch gebraucht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

